# 🔫👤Increased RS Violence - Escalation, Guns, Robbery👣



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Are you ready if someone breaks into your house, with gun in hand, demanding your goods?

For those still driving, are you prepared for an increase in violence behind the wheel? Uber is a easy way for desperate people to find a victim.

People looting in the future is becoming a bigger concern brought up by friends and family. We aren't really seeing it now but as the situation gets worse we will.


----------



## Thilly Gooth (Mar 15, 2020)

About 5.5 to 6 days a week, my house is my vehicle. I'm not sure if that doubles my risk or not, but at least my "furniture" is bolted onto the frame of the vehicle I mean house.

On the other hand, I haven't done rideshare in over a week besides one lucky DF trip


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

You bring up s point I have thought of. My friend and her husband bought a gun yesterday since they live near a prison where a guard has it. She fears they may release the prisoners if too many get it. I can’t see that happening.

My friends up north, who live in rural areas, are already making preparations to secure their homes and getting more ammo.

I haven’t done Lyft since Wed. I keep debating about continuing, but there weren’t many rides this wk.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Anybody who watched forensic files knows not to commit dumb acts against drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Are you ready if someone breaks into your house, with gun in hand, demanding your goods?
> 
> For those still driving, are you prepared for an increase in violence behind the wheel? Uber is a easy way for desperate people to find a victim.
> 
> People looting in the future is becoming a bigger concern brought up by friends and family. We aren't really seeing it now but as the situation gets worse we will.


That is why the National Guard is being sent out.

To California & New York first.



Mkang14 said:


> Are you ready if someone breaks into your house, with gun in hand, demanding your goods?
> 
> For those still driving, are you prepared for an increase in violence behind the wheel? Uber is a easy way for desperate people to find a victim.
> 
> People looting in the future is becoming a bigger concern brought up by friends and family. We aren't really seeing it now but as the situation gets worse we will.


But
You are Absolutely Right.
Everyone in your area is ordered to stay home.
Businesses are closed.

A Junkies addiction will drive them to HOME INVASIONS.

NOTHING ELSE AROUND TO ROB !



Invisible said:


> You bring up s point I have thought of. My friend and her husband bought a gun yesterday since they live near a prison where a guard has it. She fears they may release the prisoners if too many get it. I can't see that happening.
> 
> My friends up north, who live in rural areas, are already making preparations to secure their homes and getting more ammo.
> 
> I haven't done Lyft since Wed. I keep debating about continuing, but there weren't many rides this wk.


They released 80,000 prisoners in Iran.

Of course, America may not be as " Humanitarian" . . .


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> That is why the National Guard is being sent out.
> 
> To California & New York first.
> 
> ...


They will probably start breaking store windows that are closed and looting them. But they won't be able to sell the items they loot because either most don't have money now or most don't want to spend their money now.



tohunt4me said:


> They released 80,000 prisoners in Iran.
> 
> Of course, America may not be as " Humanitarian" . . .


Lets hope they don't release our prisoners.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Invisible said:


> They will probably start breaking store windows that are closed and looting them. But they won't be able to sell the items they loot because either most don't have money now or most don't want to spend their money.
> 
> 
> Lets hope they don't release our prisoners.


$2,000.00 wall size flat screen t.v. for $100.00
Someone will spend.

After Katrina they were chest deep in water in 90° Heat
Stealing Leather Jackets !


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Half of our city is new homes with people originally from bay area and the other half are older, smaller homes owned by people who grew up here, work locally, farmers, etc. It's like big city folks meet small town folks everyday😂.

Even when I get my car serviced I get a "you live in one of the newer homes". When I took my dogs to the vet it's clear how they see new people compared to regulars, complete stare down. They hate our people.

I feel like the moment things get bad the small towners are coming straight for us 😕. If anything because we are more diverse and moving in on their territory 🤔.

Side note: I dont think this will happen anytime soon or stay up worrying about it. Just think when shit gets really bad its possible.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Half of our city is new homes with people originally from bay area and the other half are older, smaller homes owned by people who grew up here, work locally, farmers, etc. It's like big city folks meet small town folks everyday&#128514;.
> 
> Even when I get my car serviced I get a "you live in one of the newer homes". When I took my dogs to the vet it's clear how they see new people compared to regulars, complete stare down. They hate our people.
> 
> ...


Fight GENTRIFICATION !


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> That is why the National Guard is being sent out.
> 
> To California & New York first.
> 
> ...


I don't Iranians will be traveling here in the USA. Also I heard they are releasing criminals here in our own country .


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Remember that if you have a gun, you have to be willing to kill. No half-measures and no wielding weapons as a mere threat.

Obviously, most times people take out guns they don't need to fire them or kill someone, but there is no point in having a gun if you won't be able to pull the trigger when it comes to that point.

No LARPing with loaded weapons.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Are you ready if someone breaks into your house, with gun in hand, demanding your goods?
> 
> For those still driving, are you prepared for an increase in violence behind the wheel? Uber is a easy way for desperate people to find a victim.
> 
> People looting in the future is becoming a bigger concern brought up by friends and family. We aren't really seeing it now but as the situation gets worse we will.


 I live in Bethesda but far away from downtown . I have 5 acres and 3 dogs( 2 1/2) actually . Lol

I have sensor lights all over my house and the alarm. I was thinking of getting a firearm in case but husband is against that . I have long and very sharp knives. I am crazy when I get really mad . I hope I will be ok and protect my family. I am still working on my husband for the firearm. Eventually I will get him to be ok . I hope we will not get to the point that MKang think it will eventually come to . I am positive .


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Are you ready if someone breaks into your house, with gun in hand, demanding your goods?
> 
> For those still driving, are you prepared for an increase in violence behind the wheel? Uber is a easy way for desperate people to find a victim.
> 
> People looting in the future is becoming a bigger concern brought up by friends and family. We aren't really seeing it now but as the situation gets worse we will.


I feel sorry for people in Democrat anti-2a cities and states.

Well armed here.
Nothing in my home or vehicles are worth dying for.
What is in my Big Black Purse is none of your business.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> Remember that if you have a gun, you have to be willing to kill. No half-measures and no wielding weapons as a mere threat.
> 
> Obviously, most times people take out guns they don't need to fire them or kill someone, but there is no point in having a gun if you won't be able to pull the trigger when it comes to that point.
> 
> No LARPing with loaded weapons.


I will if my kids, husband or dogs lives are at risk .
A story; when my son was 6-7 years old and helped me to put the shopping &#128722; into the appropriate place, this old bmw rush into the parking lot. I was fast to push my son away by his shirt. I walked to the car and confronted this woman. We were screaming at each other and she spit on me and pushed me to the ground. I got so enraged that I beat her up.

police came and I was put in jail for 6 hrs . Upon my release I sued her ass and everything she had .


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Give it a couple more weeks.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I choose not to be a victim. If you must carry to feel safe while driving, you’re already a victim.

I do not fear people.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I hope we will not get to the point that MKang think it will eventually come to . I am positive .


Again as I mentioned ....


> I dont think this will happen anytime soon or stay up worrying about it.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I will if my kids, husband or dogs lives are at risk .
> A story; when my son was 6-7 years old and helped me to put the shopping &#128722; into the appropriate place, this old bmw rush into the parking lot. I was fast to push my son away by his shirt. I walked to the car and confronted this woman. We were screaming at each other and she spit on me and pushed me to the ground. I got so enraged that I beat her up.
> 
> police came and I was put in jail for 6 hrs . Upon my release I sued her ass and everything she had .


Good for you.

Never deny a person the opportunity for a lesson. If you're able to deliver a lesson, and fail to, you do the next person that cretin encounters a great disservice.

Much of what is wrong is people believing "it's not my business"

It is our business.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> Remember that if you have a gun, you have to be willing to kill. No half-measures and no wielding weapons as a mere threat.
> 
> Obviously, most times people take out guns they don't need to fire them or kill someone, but there is no point in having a gun if you won't be able to pull the trigger when it comes to that point.
> 
> No LARPing with loaded weapons.


Must be willing to Kill
Or at Least make them WISH THEY WERE DEAD !


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I will if my kids, husband or dogs lives are at risk .
> A story; when my son was 6-7 years old and helped me to put the shopping &#128722; into the appropriate place, this old bmw rush into the parking lot. I was fast to push my son away by his shirt. I walked to the car and confronted this woman. We were screaming at each other and she spit on me and pushed me to the ground. I got so enraged that I beat her up.
> 
> police came and I was put in jail for 6 hrs . Upon my release I sued her ass and everything she had .


Never mess family, kids, animals, etc or you'll see normally non violent people bring on the rage.

I don't have a violent bone in my body but can say without hesitation I would destroy anyone that tried to hurt my kids.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Must be willing to Kill
> Or at Least make them WISH THEY WERE DEAD !


While a bad wound is pretty terrifying (making someone "wish they were dead") the thing about many gun wounds is that they can be fatal even if only intended to harm and not kill. If I were shooting at someone, I would assume that I could kill them with any shot, even if it's plausible that they could survive.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Invisible said:


> They will probably start breaking store windows that are closed and looting them. But they won't be able to sell the items they loot because either most don't have money now or most don't want to spend their money now.
> 
> 
> Lets hope they don't release our prisoners.





Invisible said:


> They will probably start breaking store windows that are closed and looting them. But they won't be able to sell the items they loot because either most don't have money now or most don't want to spend their money now.
> 
> 
> Lets hope they don't release our prisoners.


store windows in NY have extra protection. 
People are putting plywood windows, and inside of the store cannot be seen.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> Well a bad wound is pretty terrifying (making someone "wish they were dead") the thing about many gun wounds is that they can be fatal even if only intended to harm and not kill. If I were shooting at someone, I would assume that I could kill them with any shot, even if it's plausible that they could survive.


IN MY STATE 
You can not be charged for Murder
If you shoot them below the belt.

Even though the Largest Artery in your body
Is below the belt.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

mbd said:


> store windows in NY have extra protection.
> People are putting plywood windows, and inside of the store cannot be seen.


Here we had a riot really bad in Mke years ago on the north side where people started breaking windows and started a gas station on fire. That's what I fear.

https://www.blackpast.org/african-american-history/2016-milwaukee-riot/


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> IN MY STATE
> You can not be charged for Murder
> If you shoot them below the belt.
> 
> ...


All the robbers just got a new idea &#128513;you mean I can just shoot the victim multiple times below the belt &#128512;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mbd said:


> All the robbers just got a new idea &#128513;you mean I can just shoot the victim multiple times below the belt &#128512;


In my state.

In Texas
You can shoot them in the back
Running away from your home . . .


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Don't mess with Texas. :thumbup:

@Mkang14, I see the rejection is strong with you. :roflmao:


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

The problem with guns is you could accidentally mistake you're family for a perp. That happens all the time.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Legalizeit0 said:


> View attachment 434452
> View attachment 434453
> View attachment 434454
> View attachment 434455


Gun in your drawer...stupid and irresponsible..Hope you have no kids around ..you sure make it easy for thieves when you are out of the house


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Give it a couple more weeks.





Mkang14 said:


> I dont get it. Explain


The laughter of,... give it a couple more weeks, when $h!t really hits the fan.

But that's ok, no worries. I have known about this sort of thing for 25 years now.

So many say it's crying Wolf. Well the Wolf in sheeps clothing is finally upon us. How bad it will get is anyone's guess.

Just prepare for the worst and Pray for the best.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

It's not about what gun you have. It's about the type of weapon and skill level has who is trying to shoot YOU.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Are you ready if someone breaks into your house, with gun in hand, demanding your goods?
> 
> For those still driving, are you prepared for an increase in violence behind the wheel? Uber is a easy way for desperate people to find a victim.
> 
> People looting in the future is becoming a bigger concern brought up by friends and family. We aren't really seeing it now but as the situation gets worse we will.


And you're not even taking into account the zombies! Have you thought about what you're gonna do when a zombie breaks in your house, gun in hand, demanding your goods?

Have you even thought what it's gonna be like to be driving rideshare and your passengers are zombies? Water and mints? NO!!!! They're going to be asking for brains!!!!!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Are you ready if someone breaks into your house, with gun in hand, demanding your goods?
> 
> For those still driving, are you prepared for an increase in violence behind the wheel? Uber is a easy way for desperate people to find a victim.
> 
> People looting in the future is becoming a bigger concern brought up by friends and family. We aren't really seeing it now but as the situation gets worse we will.


There will be no looting. There is no break in the supply chain. There is no shortage in the supply chain.

There is no near nor long term expected problems with the supple chain. The only reason the stores are empty is because...

1. Scared people hoarding enough food to eat 10 years.

2. Schools are out forcing everyone home.

3. Many food venues are closed making people eat from home.

4. People eat more when bored or stressed. Right now alot of people are both.

5. As people are temporarily laid off, they are applying for food stamps. People on food stamps buy much more food than people paying cash.

Once again there will not be a food shortage nor looting. PERIOD


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> There will be no looting. There is no break in the supply chain. There is no shortage in the supply chain.
> 
> There is no near nor long term expected problems with the supple chain. The only reason the stores are empty is because...
> 
> ...


Yeah but there are a lot of stupid people. Stupid people do stupid things.

You're telling me there isnt the remote possibility idiot A panics and starts robbing houses &#129488;

Guns are sold out and so many are bringing up "people might start robbing homes in a panic". A sign that this weighs heavy in the minds of some. Takes a few nutcases to panic and rob people because the expectation is there. &#129335;‍♀

Think I just convinced myself the chance of it happening is higher then originally thought &#129300;


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Yeah but there are a lot of stupid people. Stupid people do stupid things.
> 
> You're telling me there isnt the remote possibility idiot A panics and starts robbing houses &#129488;
> 
> ...


There is zero chance you will be robbed for food. Believe me, the poor eat better than you they have food stamps &#128521;.

Now will someone rob you for your valuables that's a different story...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> There is zero chance you will be robbed for food. Believe me, the poor eat better than you they have food stamps &#128521;.
> 
> Now will someone rob you for your valuables that's a different story...


Well you havent tasted my cooking &#128527;

Of course top of mind was toilet paper.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

dauction said:


> Gun in your drawer...stupid and irresponsible..Hope you have no kids around ..you sure make it easy for thieves when you are out of the house


Let me guess, your gun is in a safe enclosed in a lock box and the ammo is stored safely away. I'll take my house over yours any day.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I choose not to be a victim. If you must carry to feel safe while driving, you're already a victim.
> 
> I do not fear people.


Apparently your argument is that being a victim is a state of mind. If someone robs you of your car, or rapes you, you are deciding in advance that you will not consider yourself to be a victim.

But what you are actually saying is that you choose to place your destiny into the hands of every person you come across and to accept your fate, as they choose it to be, without complaint and without (meaningful) resistance.

Personally, I prefer, to the best of my abilities, to not allow every random person who enters my car or my home the ultimate decision making power over my destiny and the desitny of those around me.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Well you havent tasted my cooking &#128527;


Are you inviting me to lick the bowl? Mkang I'm not that kind of guy... unless I've had a few shots &#128520;


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Again as I mentioned ....


Why start a thread about it?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> not allow every random person who enters my car or my home the ultimate decision making power over my destiny


Me too and this is what I said, just in a different way.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> There will be no looting. There is no break in the supply chain. There is no shortage in the supply chain.
> 
> There is no near nor long term expected problems with the supple chain. The only reason the stores are empty is because...
> 
> ...


Its the Shortage of money !
Due to the Shortage of Jobs.



Mkang14 said:


> Yeah but there are a lot of stupid people. Stupid people do stupid things.
> 
> You're telling me there isnt the remote possibility idiot A panics and starts robbing houses &#129488;
> 
> ...


All the kids are out of school.
Looking for adventure.

Breaking into your house is Adventure.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Why start a thread about it?


Why always being my antagonist lately?

I was correcting your misreading of my post. It would be unfair to leave you dazed and confused. I wanted to correct your error.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Yeah but there are a lot of stupid people. Stupid people do stupid things.
> 
> You're telling me there isnt the remote possibility idiot A panics and starts robbing houses &#129488;
> 
> ...


It may not happen. But considering I've seen fights over TP, I won't dismiss it.

It's the ones high on Meth or something else that could pose a danger, if they become desperate enough.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Why always being my antagonist lately?
> 
> I was correcting your misreading of my post. It would be unfair to leave you dazed and confused. I wanted to correct your error.


I am not. Asking why . I think we are jumping into it. Just being realistic. . Don't take it personally . Please .


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> It may not happen. But considering I've seen fights over TP, I won't dismiss it.
> 
> It's the ones high on Meth or something else that could pose a danger, if they become desperate enough.


Drug addicts are none affected the economy. Sex work is recession proof.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Are you ready if someone breaks into your house, with gun in hand, demanding your goods?
> 
> For those still driving, are you prepared for an increase in violence behind the wheel? Uber is a easy way for desperate people to find a victim.
> 
> People looting in the future is becoming a bigger concern brought up by friends and family. We aren't really seeing it now but as the situation gets worse we will.


If anarchy breaks out, and shit really hits the fan, I have made plans... 3 options for moving in with friends or family in rural areas. Do not want to be in urban area if that happens.

Till then, I don't speak of what I own. I don't give away where I live. I beware of overly friendly people.

Still Driving. I can handle threats in a car.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Me too and this is what I said, just in a different way.


To each his own. I'd rather be able to stop a group of thugs from breaking down my doors and raping my family, than worry about feeling "enslaved" by bad people by possessing a gun, in order to be able to react to them. Here's a hint though: Bad guys don't WANT you to possess a gun. So trying to imply that they are "controlling you" when you possess countermeasures is kind of silly. If they truly wanted to control you, they would want you to surrender any arms you have.

Other people no more control you when you possess a gun than when you lock your doors, build a fence around your property, keep your dog on a leash, wear a seatbelt, wear a facemask to prevent yourself from getting COVID-19, or buy a box of bandaids.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I am not. Asking why . I think we are jumping into it. Just being realistic. . Don't take it personally . Please .


Your question is void. It was based on your misunderstanding.

I've learned that trying to explain something to you is pointless. There is some mix of of language barrier/generational/ cultural gap that makes it so we cannot properly understand each others viewpoints/words. So it's best if we keep it high level. Otherwise we'll continue to waste messages on a meaningless back and forth.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Invisible said:


> My friends up north, who live in rural areas, are already making preparations to secure their homes and getting more ammo.


Ha. Your friends up north have been doing that for years. I have boxes and boxes of ammo. Only need three or four bullets every deer season, so I have not had to buy any more for years... and I have plenty for my self-defense pistol.



Invisible said:


> They will probably start breaking store windows that are closed and looting them.





Invisible said:


> Here we had a riot really bad in Mke years ago on the north side where people started breaking windows and started a gas station on fire. That's what I fear.


 I was a brand new news reporter in the summer of 1967, and covered the race riots in Milwaukee. There was a police command center at 4th and North, where I saw cops spray painting their white motorcycle helmets black because they were easy targets for snipers. I was shot at on Burleigh Street and think of that every time I pass that exit. People were looting stores, not to sell the items, but because they wanted to own the items. I watched a Wisconsin Army National Guard "sharpshooter" take four shots to put out a street light so the sniper could not see his targets as well.

My mom told me one of her coworkers was worried about her son in Milwaukee with the National Guard. "Well," she said, "your kid is down there with a rifle. My son is there with a camera."

There was a curfew but at night the nasties came out and fire-bombed businesses and looted. It wasn't as bad as Detroit, but it was pretty bad. July 29, 1967.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Till then, I don't speak of what I own. I don't give away where I live. I beware of overly friendly people.


He's got a gun!


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Are you ready if someone breaks into your house, with gun in hand, demanding your goods?
> 
> For those still driving, are you prepared for an increase in violence behind the wheel? Uber is a easy way for desperate people to find a victim.
> 
> People looting in the future is becoming a bigger concern brought up by friends and family. We aren't really seeing it now but as the situation gets worse we will.


Not allowed in Canada... we are forced to trust our mafia, I mean police, to protect us.



tohunt4me said:


> Must be willing to Kill
> Or at Least make them WISH THEY WERE DEAD !


Yeah< I would go for the knees. Painful, AND immobilizes.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> we are forced to trust our mafia, I mean police, to protect us


"When seconds count, the police are just minutes away!"


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Gilby said:


> Ha. Your friends up north have been doing that for years. I have boxes and boxes of ammo. Only need three or four bullets every deer season, so I have not had to buy any more for years... and I have plenty for my self-defense pistol.
> 
> I was a brand new news reporter in the summer of 1967, and covered the race riots in Milwaukee. There was a police command center at 4th and North, where I saw cops spray painting their white motorcycle helmets black because they were easy targets for snipers. I was shot at on Burleigh Street and think of that every time I pass that exit. People were looting stores, not to sell the items, but because they wanted to own the items. I watched a Wisconsin Army National Guard "sharpshooter" take four shots to put out a street light so the sniper could not see his targets as well.
> 
> ...


The 1967 riots must've been incredibly frightening. Scary stuff you witnessed. Interesting stories to share with your kids and grandkids. The recent one here were scary to watch on TV, which was probably nothing compared to the 67' one.

My friends up north moved from GB, and they're not hunters so they didn't get guns and ammo til now; same with my friend in FDL county by the prison.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Invisible said:


> My friends up north moved from GB, and they're not hunters so they didn't get guns and ammo til now; same with my friend in FDL county by the prison.


 I grew up with hunting and guns in the house. My father was actually a cowboy in Wyoming for a while, and kept a loaded Colt .45 in his bedroom closet.

That prison in Fond du Lac County is for women. Maybe this is sexist, but I would not worry as much about them.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Gilby said:


> I grew up with hunting and guns in the house. My father was actually a cowboy in Wyoming for a while, and kept a loaded Cold .45 in his bedroom closet.
> 
> That prison in Fond du Lac County is for women. Maybe this is sexist, but I would not worry as much about them.


No, the prison is in Waupun in FDL county, and it's for males. It's not Taycheedah, the woman's prison in FDL, I'm talking about.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Invisible said:


> No, the prison is in Waupun in FDL county It's not Taycheedah I'm talking about.


I don't think of Waupun in FDL County, but you are right. Most of the population lives in Dodge County. I am not sure if the prison is in one or the other, or both. But yeah, those are folks you don't want set free among us.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Gilby said:


> I don't think of Waupun in FDL County, but you are right. Most of the population lives in Dodge County. I am not sure if the prison is in one or the other, or both. But yeah, those are folks you don't want set free among us.


Yes parts of it are in Dodge Co and parts of it are in FDL, as is the Horicon Marsh.

My friend lives a few blocks from the prison. And that's where the more serious Mke criminals end up (murderers, etc). And the less serious criminals (drug offenders) end up at Franklin Correctional in Mke Co. The Franklin one is like Club Med compared to the Waupun one.

https://madison.com/ct/news/local/g...cle_22367fd3-aa53-5b6c-be5b-3fff7e88ccec.html


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Seems like I'm getting shot &#129300;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Seems like I'm getting shot &#129300;
> View attachment 434569


By a water pistol? &#128512;


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Seems like I'm getting shot &#129300;
> View attachment 434569


That's a water gun :biggrin:


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Seems like I'm getting shot &#129300;
> View attachment 434569


Why are you posting your pic and your kids pictures? Please don't . Friendly advice


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Why are you posting your pic and your kids pictures? Please don't . Friendly advice


You could have pmed this to me. But of course you didnt.

Because this is a small community. I dont feel I'm in any real danger. No one except a few here that I fully trust know my real name and other forms of communication.

You posted much more then I ever did, including your daughters photo, straight view of her face and body. I know exactly how she looks and can run a reverse photo search to find her.

My kids only show partial face or I put some image over the picture so it's not captured on a reverse search. Anymore questions?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Invisible said:


> By a water pistol? &#128512;


Yeah, she's getting wet. We can thank internet political correctness for that.

https://www.wired.com/2016/08/apples-new-squirt-gun-emoji-hides-big-political-statement/
The gun emoji tag went from looking like a revolver to a squirt gun.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Let me guess, your gun is in a safe enclosed in a lock box and the ammo is stored safely away. I'll take my house over yours any day.


You are nothing more than a mindless moron ..

*A toddler found a handgun and fatally shot himself. His case is one of at least 73 accidental child deaths involving a gun in 2018*

Children were killed more than once a week last year under similarly tragic circumstances - a loaded gun and an adult's attention lapse - presenting prosecutors with a vexing question: Who is to blame, and how should that person be punished?

At least 73 juveniles under age 12 were killed last year, roughly the same pace as the previous five years. What happened next varied widely.

A 2017 USA TODAY and Associated Press investigation of the 152 deaths from 2014 to 2016 found about half ended in a criminal charge, usually of adults who police said should have watched children more closely or secured their guns more carefully.

Justice is haphazard after kids' gun deaths in U.S.

Nearly identical cases then and in 2018 had markedly different outcomes.

A grandfather was charged in Virginia, a father was charged in Georgia and an uncle was charged in Missouri - all with variations on criminal negligence. But elsewhere in Virginia, prosecutors declined to charge parents after two incidents that left 2-year-olds dead on the same day in May.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Yeah, she's getting wet. We can thank internet political correctness for that.
> 
> https://www.wired.com/2016/08/apples-new-squirt-gun-emoji-hides-big-political-statement/
> The gun emoji tag went from looking like a revolver to a squirt gun.


But look here &#128299; I bet that turned to a black gun emoji.








Also will refrain from further commenting on the "she's getting wet" &#129325;



Invisible said:


> By a water pistol? &#128512;


I'm sure being shot in the eye with a water gun would hurt &#129488;

Better? &#129325; although now it looks like I might get shot somewhere else  








&#128299;


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> People looting in the future is becoming a bigger concern brought up by friends and family. We aren't really seeing it now but as the situation gets worse we will.


I think you are overdoing it here. Doubtful it will ever get to the point of looting. Try not to overreact and have a little faith in human nature.

Just ignore this story about looting in Paris and London. I'm sure it's an aberration.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> I think you are overdoing it here. It's doubtful that it will ever get to the point of looting. Try not to overreact and have a little faith in human nature.
> 
> Just ignore this story about looting in Paris and London. I'm sure it's an aberration.
> 
> View attachment 434594


I think hes being sarcastic so changing my post lol.

He thinks it's possible I believe &#129300;


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I don't have weapons because I know I'm not wired that way. I'm just repositioning myself financially and letting the chips fall where they may. That's about all any sane person can do.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

overall we needed this. Corona could spread and kill millions like it did in Russia and Japan. Oh wait less than 50 dead there without draconian measures.....Can we please think about banning breathing?? If we made it a federal crime to breathe we would have no infection.... Whats the problem?


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> stop a group of thugs from breaking down my doors


I do not fear 'thugs' or anyone else.

I fear heart disease, cancer and spiders. Not the other peoples.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> You could have pmed this to me. But of course you didnt.
> 
> Because this is a small community. I dont feel I'm in any real danger. No one except a few here that I fully trust know my real name and other forms of communication.
> 
> ...


Never did. I posted me and my daughter with sunglasses. You can't trace our pictures . You posted your kids full faces picture 1-2 days ago . When I posted pictures of me I make sure my picture was private. .
I traced the pictures you listed with your kids full faces and I knew where you were based.
I guess you need to know how the web works

I can pin out where you are . I hope you want to keep that safe. people like me can find you . Never underestimated people on websites.

also your pictures is all over When you do pictures google . Just saying .

don't put your kids pictures on here . Don't be that stupid .


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Never did. I posted me and my daughter with sunglasses. You can't trace our pictures . You posted your kids full faces picture 1-2 days ago . When I posted pictures of me I make sure my picture was private. .
> I traced the pictures you listed with your kids full faces and I knew where you were based.
> I guess you need to know how the web works
> 
> ...


Really got to you huh. This is exactly what I knew would happen and why I suggested to stop early.

Just drink your liquor and pound sand.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Back on topic: are you ready to intervene or even kill if your life or the life of a loved one is on the line?

I am, probably, but I’ve barely been tested, so it remains to be seen how far I’ll go. I once stuck my hand near the mouth of an angry dog to keep it from trying to kill my dog. Both me and my dog were injured (stitches for the dog, a cleaned wound for me) but I’d like to think I stopped further harm.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Don't be that stupid





Mkang14 said:


> Just drink your liquor and pound sand


You're both pretty and provide worthwhile content.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> You're both pretty and provide worthwhile content.


You had me at pretty ☺


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

June132017 said:


> Anybody who watched forensic files knows not to commit dumb acts against drivers.


I used to live that show. Especially the body decomposition farms where they would leave dead people out in the back yard to see how fast they would go ripe. Wonderfully macabre.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Back on topic: are you ready to intervene or even kill if your life or the life of a loved one is on the line?
> 
> I am, probably, but I've barely been tested, so it remains to be seen how far I'll go. I once stuck my hand near the mouth of an angry dog to keep it from trying to kill my dog. Both me and my dog were injured (stitches for the dog, a cleaned wound for me) but I'd like to think I stopped further harm.


I feel like self defense is a much harder thing to grasp then defending loved ones.

I've done some pretty crazy things like step in front of a guy, who was cussing out my sister and he pushed me. I didn't care. She's done similar things for me.

Self defense isnt as easy. If something similar happened and it was one on one that adrenalin to take action wouldnt be there.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I bought a S&W MP 2.0 Shield last week. First handgun I’ve ever owned because this madness is happening so fast. I’ve got hunting rifles as well but those won’t really help in self defense. But when food starts to get scarce, all these deer running around the city better hide


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> are you ready to intervene or even kill if your life or the life of a loved one is on the line?


About five years ago wifey and I and our five lb Yorkie, Goober on a road trip.
Had a tough time finding a room, ended up in Stockton ... near the police department.
Real tough neighborhood.

It was about 1am. I was awake, couldn't sleep over the sounds of screeching tires, screams, gunshots. Like I said, really bad neighborhood.
I'm laying with my head at the foot of the bed, watching TV. I'm wearing nothing but a pair of tube socks, Goober is asleep between sleeping wifey and I. Both of em snoring.
Goober stands up, walks to the foot of the bed and stares at the door. I looked at him and asked "wtf". He answered with a low deep growl. And looked at the door.
Wifey woke up and asked "wtf". I looked at the door and saw the door knob move.
I told her to take the dog in the bathroom, lock the door, and don't come out till I tell you. She did.

I picked up my Glock 17, checked it (round in the breach) and walked toward the door ... as it opened.
Dude standing there had a stack of those credit card keys in his hand and was trying one after another till one worked.

He got about a step inside when he saw this old man, gray hair flying everywhere, naked and standing behind a big black semi auto. I thought he was gonna shit - I would have. 
It was pointed right at his dinner - and we were less than four feet away.
Three taps is automatic. 
I started squeezing. No talk. He was already shot as far as I was concerned.
He started walking backward ... and said something like, "Oh, I'm sorry, I guess I got the wrong room."

I stopped squeezing and he disappeared and ran.

In my mind he was already shot. I was taught to picture the bullet going where I wanted it to go. The picture was complete in my mind - but, I aborted at the last split second. Something that my small arms instructor would knock me upside the head for. "Once you point a firearm at another human, fire. Never use a gun to threaten. If you have to draw, then you have to fire. Don't draw unless you use it."

Got wifey outta the bath. Told her not to be concerned if she heard a shot because I was gonna go down to the parking lot and clear that breach. I swear I took 5 lbs offa that 9 lb pull. Got dressed and did it, no misfire.

Didn't sleep the rest of that night. Adeline rush to the MAX. I was shaking for an hour.
I'm glad I didn't shoot him, it would have changed my life.
But, I'm glad to know that I _would have_ shot him.

I wonder if he knows just how close he came.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BadYota said:


> I bought a S&W MP 2.0 Shield last week. First handgun I've ever owned because this madness is happening so fast. I've got hunting rifles as well but those won't really help in self defense. But when food starts to get scarce, all these deer running around the city better hide


FFS -o:

Food isn't going to become scarce. The best predictor we have of how things will pan out is the 1918 flu pandemic. Health services were overloaded and the death rate increased. But the world didn't end, it wasn't the apocalypse, food didn't run out, there wasn't rioting and the economy recovered very quickly after the last wave of infections ended.

You're going to make yourself ill if you keep fretting like this.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> Back on topic: are you ready to intervene or even kill if your life or the life of a loved one is on the line?I am, probably, but I've barely been tested, so it remains to be seen how far I'll go. I once stuck my hand near the mouth of an angry dog to keep it from trying to kill my dog. Both me and my dog were injured (stitches for the dog, a cleaned wound for me) but I'd like to think I stopped further harm.


Quite certainly. Especially to protect someone I care about. Really you have to think through scenarios and make your decisions in advance. There is no time for moral debates in the middle of an altercation. If you don't have a plan in advance, you are liable to hesitate.



Mkang14 said:


> I feel like self defense is a much harder thing to grasp then defending loved ones.
> 
> I've done some pretty crazy things like step in front of a guy, who was cussing out my sister and he pushed me. I didn't care. She's done similar things for me.
> 
> Self defense isnt as easy. If something similar happened and it was one on one that adrenalin to take action wouldnt be there.


Keep in mind, that even if you are alone, others depend on you. Who would be there for your children if you did not defend yourself?

When I start to feel like no one depends on me, I don't have as much self-care.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Just went online and spotted a thread with emojis in the title, but I couldn't see who the thread starter was &#129300;.










Out of all the active UP members I took a guess. And who'd believe it, I was right :biggrin:.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Just went online and spotted a thread with emojis in the title, but I couldn't see who the thread starter was &#129300;.
> 
> View attachment 434672
> 
> ...


Thread starter was missing due to an injury &#129301;


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Thread starter was missing due to an injury &#129301;
> View attachment 434681


That green thing looks like a water pistol to me. I think the worst it could do is get your hair wet &#128516;.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

I was wondering how long it was going to take this forum to take this ugly turn. The boogeyman is coming? Really?


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Are you ready if someone breaks into your house, with gun in hand, demanding your goods?
> 
> For those still driving, are you prepared for an increase in violence behind the wheel? Uber is a easy way for desperate people to find a victim.
> 
> People looting in the future is becoming a bigger concern brought up by friends and family. We aren't really seeing it now but as the situation gets worse we will.


Worse than imagined? Do let us know.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> That green thing looks like a water pistol to me. I think the worst it could do is get your hair wet &#128516;.


I feel like no one is taking water eye injury seriously&#128530;

I bet this guy wasnt laughing &#129320;









The strength to cut through a watermelon!









Let's not forget this random article from what I'm sure is a reputable source &#129488;

https://www.allaboutvision.com/toys-to-avoid/


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

dmoney155 said:


> Not allowed in Canada... we are forced to trust our mafia, I mean police, to protect us.
> 
> 
> Yeah< I would go for the knees. Painful, AND immobilizes.


Bad bad idea. Ever try to shoot a moving target the size of a knee? First two always to center body mass. THEN you can pick harder targets like head or knees.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> I was wondering how long it was going to take this forum to take this ugly turn. The boogeyman is coming? Really?


You were watching my thread all day. Sweet ☺

Ugly turn happend about 20 times. Your lurking skills need some work Lou &#128515;



LADryver said:


> Worse than imagined? Do let us know.


Zombie Apocalypse?


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> You were watching my thread all day. Sweet ☺
> 
> Ugly turn happend about 20 times. Your lurking skills need some work Lou &#128515;
> 
> ...


I do just fine..thank you kindly. I was just disturbed by number people in Uber world who are just plain afraid of their own shadows. I know it's comfy to hide under the bed, but we got to let this virus take it course and just settle down.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Are you ready if someone breaks into your house, with gun in hand, demanding your goods?


Yes. It would be devastating to lose my Playstation 2, Seiko, and 24" Best Buy TV to an armed robber, but I can live with that.

To bad he doesn't know about the $3000.00 in mixed bills I keep in multiple diversion safes. But that's my little secret.

https://www.skilledsurvival.com/diversion-safe/


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Agreed. I am so thankful that RS is my fun and entertainment money, not my housing and hamburger money. My plan for the immediate future is to shelter in place, subsist and get really sick of netflix and internet porn. Lol


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> About five years ago wifey and I and our five lb Yorkie, Goober on a road trip.
> Had a tough time finding a room, ended up in Stockton ... near the police department.
> Real tough neighborhood.
> 
> ...


Damn.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> About five years ago wifey and I and our five lb Yorkie, Goober on a road trip.
> Had a tough time finding a room, ended up in Stockton ... near the police department.
> Real tough neighborhood.
> 
> ...


Nicely written fiction. 
Why would you leave loved ones undefended though to leave the building just to clear the breach? Even with something as unstable as a Glock dropping the magazine and clearing the breach is an easy and safe exercise. 
If your weapon is unsafe to carry locked and loaded then it is pretty much useless as a defensive weapon. 
The most important safety tool on any firearm is trigger control.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Legalizeit0 said:


> View attachment 434452
> View attachment 434453
> View attachment 434454
> View attachment 434455


if its in a case or unloaded its worthless . Here we have 1 on the coffee table a shot gun in the bedroom a tek 9 in the basement on top of the washing machine you could be down stars when they break in ! concealed on person . also a baseball bat in the bed room . my wife goes to range with me shes not a fan but understand the importance . she knows how to spray and pray lol ammo being shot all over but odds are at least 1 will hit the target 
always keep guns safe. Detroit here . Shutting down the police stations ! corona virus infects the police .
Im not sure on the news yet but yes there for sure pulling cops off the streets .
Its already the wild west here watch out !


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Had a tough time finding a room, ended up in Stockton


I knew where this story was going at "ended up in Stockton".


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> FFS -o:
> 
> Food isn't going to become scarce. The best predictor we have of how things will pan out is the 1918 flu pandemic. Health services were overloaded and the death rate increased. But the world didn't end, it wasn't the apocalypse, food didn't run out, there wasn't rioting and the economy recovered very quickly after the last wave of infections ended.
> 
> You're going to make yourself ill if you keep fretting like this.


You're 100% correct


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Atavar said:


> Nicely written fiction.
> Why would you leave loved ones undefended though to leave the building just to clear the breach? Even with something as unstable as a Glock dropping the magazine and clearing the breach is an easy and safe exercise.
> If your weapon is unsafe to carry locked and loaded then it is pretty much useless as a defensive weapon.
> The most important safety tool on any firearm is trigger control.


She was not unprotected. She is also armed.
And, I was always within sight of the door in the parking lot.
And, I was trained to (if possible) deal with unusual events with a firearm (misfire, stove pipe, etc.) in the safest place possible. A thinly walled motel wall didn't seem safe to me.
And, at that point I was more concerned with and trying to avoid police contact. I was in the San Francisco Bay Area - and if the guy in my room was a minority, or gay or something I could be in a LOT of trouble.

We got through it with the best possible outcome.



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I knew where this story was going at "ended up in Stockton".


Yea?
I didn't know it at the time, but Stockton is a tough town.
I grew up in Richmond, so, I know of what I speak ... 
But, I didn't know it then ... dumb luck.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Are you ready if someone breaks into your house, with gun in hand, demanding your goods?
> 
> For those still driving, are you prepared for an increase in violence behind the wheel? Uber is a easy way for desperate people to find a victim.
> 
> People looting in the future is becoming a bigger concern brought up by friends and family. We aren't really seeing it now but as the situation gets worse we will.


Got a katana from 8yrs ago. I was just filling the sheath for a cleaner draw, also coated the blade in oil so it's super slippery and sharp. Gotta stay safe! Doubt it will come to that though. But I believe places like Newark and Paterson people should be blocked off from leaving town without reason.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Are you ready if someone breaks into your house, with gun in hand, demanding your goods?
> 
> For those still driving, are you prepared for an increase in violence behind the wheel? Uber is a easy way for desperate people to find a victim.
> 
> People looting in the future is becoming a bigger concern brought up by friends and family. We aren't really seeing it now but as the situation gets worse we will.


Bad idea to come in the house. Mastiff and boxer wouldn't like that. And a 20 gauge waiting for them at the top of the stairs.....


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> Bad idea to come in the house. Mastiff and boxer wouldn't like that. And a 20 gauge waiting for them at the top of the stairs.....


Saw a sign on a gate ... "My Dobie can make it to the gate in six seconds. Can you?"


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Bad idea to come in the house. Mastiff and boxer wouldn't like that. And a 20 gauge waiting for them at the top of the stairs.....


Not sure if my chihuahuas Jake and Xena would have the same effect &#129300;

Although they are really good at detecting when someone is outside the house &#128077;


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I feel sorry for people in Democrat anti-2a cities and states.
> 
> Well armed here.
> Nothing in my home or vehicles are worth dying for.
> ...


If your carpet to the bottom right was as clean as that weapon, you wouldn't need to be as worried about catching something.... &#129315; jk


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> But look here &#128299; I bet that turned to a black gun emoji.
> View attachment 434587
> 
> Also will refrain from further commenting on the "she's getting wet" &#129325;
> ...


Fill the water gun with bleach, then shoot them in the eye.

Ohhhh, wait a minute I though @Mkang14 had the water pistol and was going to shoot an intruder in the eye.

&#128565; I'm so confused!!!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Not sure if my chihuahuas Jake and Xena would have the same effect &#129300;
> 
> Although they are really good at detecting when someone is outside the house &#128077;


So is my five pound Yorkie. 
He doesn't bark without a reason, so when he does I pay attention.

But HE thinks he's a Pit Bull.
So, I figure he's a Pit Yorkie.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> Not sure if my chihuahuas Jake and Xena would have the same effect &#129300;
> 
> Although they are really good at detecting when someone is outside the house &#128077;


Mine can hear the gate open on the other side of the house and Stitch who is sitting on my shoulder at the moment (I should name him parrot), gets REALLY protective of my princess. He honestly scares ME sometimes.











Invisible said:


> It may not happen. But considering I've seen fights over TP, I won't dismiss it.
> 
> It's the ones high on Meth or something else that could pose a danger, if they become desperate enough.


I've got an 80 pound pit bull mix in the backyard. Great dog. When I see an addict hanging around I bring her out to play in the front yard.

Hoping that she gets through their drug addled brain that it could be dangerous to come inside my yard.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Must be willing to Kill
> Or at Least make them WISH THEY WERE DEAD !


And I think everybody has their limit, a point at which all humanity, learning, sophistication and culture count for absolutely nothing, primal instincts take over and our most basic need to shield and preserve what is ours takes over, and it means taking out an aggressor whilst protecting our precious badges, so be it!

.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

If things devolve to rioting and violence, I'll post signs around the house:

"Trespassers will be shot. Survivors will be shot again"

To make it clear, I may use a clear piece of packing tape to attach a 7,62, 9mm and shot shell to show what type of ammo I'll use to protect my home. In a deep blue state, I'd guess that most people will move past and visit the probably unarmed neighbors before taking a chance here.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I live in Bethesda but far away from downtown I am crazy when I get really mad.


Maybe your husband is right about no gun. Crazy and gun is not a healthy combo.

most responsible gun owners are level headed even in times of stress. You must have a clear head at all times. 
most of these stories about people getting shot by accident are because of not following firearm rule #1: ALWAYS treat your gun like it is loaded.
Rule 2 is important as well: Never point a weapon at anyone that you are not prepared to kill.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I feel sorry for people in Democrat anti-2a cities and states.
> 
> Well armed here.
> Nothing in my home or vehicles are worth dying for.
> ...


Is that an MPX? Sweet.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> Is that an MPX? Sweet.


Yes. MPX-K
Streamlight tlr 8hr g
Sig Romeo 8


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Maybe your husband is right about no gun. Crazy and gun is not a healthy combo.
> 
> most responsible gun owners are level headed even in times of stress. You must have a clear head at all times.
> most of these stories about people getting shot by accident are because of not following firearm rule #1: ALWAYS treat your gun like it is loaded.
> Rule 2 is important as well: Never point a weapon at anyone that you are not prepared to kill.


Three rules to handling a gun. If you break TWO of them, nobody gets hurt ... even if there's an accidental discharge:

- Never load the weapon till you are ready to use it. Carry is 'use', so load it when in use. When you are done 'using' it, unload it.
- Always point the gun in the safest direction. Be aware of the muzzle. Sometimes its safer to point it up, sometimes down. 
- Don't put your finger on the trigger until you've decided to shoot, and acquired a target.

You have to break all three of these at the same time for someone to get hurt.
But, adhere to all of them.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Anyone here had to shoot anyone yet?


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

lostsoul said:


> &#129315;


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I grew up in Richmond, so, I know of what I speak ...


My mom was raised in the Rollingwood area of Richmond. My grandfather owned a house there until he died. Nice working-class neighborhood back then (post-war). A few years ago I had to take someone to the ER at Kaiser. Thought I was in Tijuana. Sad.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> My mom was raised in the Rollingwood area of Richmond. My grandfather owned a house there until he died. Nice working-class neighborhood back then (post-war). A few years ago I had to take someone to the ER at Kaiser. Thought I was in Tijuana. Sad.


Rollingwood isn't bad ... by East Bay standards.

Lived west of 23rd street for a long time - semi-dangerous area ... didn't get bad till 13th street ...
I've seen fire trucks sit on 13th street and watch a house burn a block away while waiting for police escort to 'go in'.

I grew up in the 60's in the flat top projects off of Cutting Blvd.
Torn down now for new freeways ... good riddance.
Went to Richmond High - the old one on 23rd street. It's gone now too, and good riddance again.
I was one of about 1% that were white. Can't tell me anything about racism - the poor downtrodden black youth that I went to school with were card-carrying racists. Every single one of em.
They hated white people, and would tell me so often.
I got along well with the Mexicans - and they saved me from a beating more than once.

I have a masters degree in 1) running for my life, and 2) turning around and fighting for my life.
I learned that racists are cowards. They are only brave in numbers.
I would turn around, put my back up against something solid, then invite anyone who wants to step up to get froggy.
"Let's dance boy - who's gonna be the first?"

I used to carry a pair of thin leather driving gloves, and a roll of dimes. You put on those gloves, and wrap your hand around those dimes and .. a punch is a real punch. And, couldn't get in trouble for carrying a weapon.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Rollingwood isn't bad ... by East Bay standards.
> 
> Lived west of 23rd street for a long time - semi-dangerous area ... didn't get bad till 13th street ...
> I've seen fire trucks sit on 13th street and watch a house burn a block away while waiting for police escort to 'go in'.
> ...


I have a friend that worked in Richmond. The fences had to be at least 15-20 feet high with barbed wire on top. Looked like a prison except it was to keep people out, not in.

And that was a junkyard.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Ubertool said:


> Anyone here had to shoot anyone yet?


When I was a teenager I shot my dad. He was pissed. A pheasant ran on the ground and ended up running in between us. He had some BBs bouncing off his chest, didn't get hurt, but it could have been tragic. A lesson learned about being cognizant of what is behind your target.

I was in combat in Vietnam but I was the target, not the shooter. Flying C-130s, we could not shoot back. (Well, except for the AC-130, but my job was just "hauling trash.")


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Rollingwood isn't bad ... by East Bay standards.
> 
> Lived west of 23rd street for a long time - semi-dangerous area ... didn't get bad till 13th street ...
> I've seen fire trucks sit on 13th street and watch a house burn a block away while waiting for police escort to 'go in'.
> ...


Nice.
I used nickels.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Nice.
> I used nickels.


Your hands must be bigger than mine.
Whatever fits ...

The gloves were just as important.
I cut a knuckle on a really pretty gold tooth once.
(I shudda picked it up off the sidewalk and kept it - it would have made a great necklace/trophy)
My hand got real infected - took a month of antibiotics ... my dad taught me about gloves and rolled coins then.



observer said:


> I have a friend that worked in Richmond. The fences had to be at least 15-20 feet high with barbed wire on top. Looked like a prison except it was to keep people out, not in.
> 
> And that was a junkyard.


Yea, I remember the area that the junkyards were in. They were actually on the _other side_ of Parchester Village. You had to drive thru gangland to get a part for your car, and as a high school kid that was always wrenching on his old car - I did that a lot.
There used to be a junk yard, I think it was called Tony's. We called it Antique Tony's because he had all the old cars. Now this was back in the 60's - so when I say he had old cars, we're talking _old_ cars. Which is what I drove. 
I got to the junk yard once, and the damn car wouldn't start. Stranded at Antique Tony's. Couldn't get a ride, had to walk home which was about five miles. No big deal for a 16 y.o. kid, but the area I had to get thru .... 
I walked all the way thru Parchester. I just put my gloves on, and head down and walked briskly. I heard comments from the porch like "I get his shoes", and "you lost Casper?"
I would look them in the eye, smile briefly, and keep moving. Made it.

Ya know, I never knew that I lived in a ghetto. That all was just normal. It was the environment I grew up in, and I was acclimated. The skills that I learned then has both helped and hindered me throughout life.
But, like Popeye always said, "I am what I am, and that's all what I am."


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Your hands must be bigger than mine.
> Whatever fits ...
> 
> The gloves were just as important.
> ...


Rumrill and Market were the cross streets. Junkyards are never in high end neighborhoods.

I worked for many years in Wilmington, South Central, Compton, Nickerson Gardens, Imperial Courts etc. Both day and night.

I never had any problems anywhere but the first time I drove in to that neighborhood in Richmond made me uneasy and that was in plain daylight.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

observer said:


> Rumrill and Market were the cross streets. Junkyards are never in high end neighborhoods.
> 
> I worked for many years in Wilmington, South Central, Compton, Nickerson Gardens, Imperial Courts etc. Both day and night.
> 
> I never had any problems anywhere but the first time I drove in to that neighborhood in Richmond made me uneasy and that was in plain daylight.


I always stayed the foch outta Richmond. Drove way the hell around it, whenever possible.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

observer said:


> Rumrill and Market were the cross streets.


Yea. I can tell yer an OG to Richmond.
I used to live at Rumrill Gardens, an apt complex in San Pablo.
It was not 'low income housing' then.
Now, it's all Section 8 slums, the whole area.

My favorite restaurant of all times was right up the street. Gonzalez Family Mexican restaurant.
Damn, that food was good.
Never heard English spoken in there.
Real deal fresh mex.

I still remember the menu.
I'd order the Grande Hombre meal.
Two beef enchilada, two cheese enchilada, a chili realeno, rice and beans and as much flour tortillas as you need. That and a six pack of Dos Equis ... and daddy was HOME.
I think the plate cost $9.90 -- I spent twice that on beer. LoL



Wolfgang Faust said:


> I always stayed the foch outta Richmond. Drove way the hell around it, whenever possible.


Smart move.
There are traps in that town that don't show on a map.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> If things devolve to rioting and violence, I'll post signs around the house:
> 
> "Trespassers will be shot. Survivors will be shot again"
> 
> To make it clear, I may use a clear piece of packing tape to attach a 7,62, 9mm and shot shell to show what type of ammo I'll use to protect my home. In a deep blue state, I'd guess that most people will move past and visit the probably unarmed neighbors before taking a chance here.


I'd see that and think, "cool, theres a gun in there for the taking. Maybe some ammo too."


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

OldBay said:


> I'd see that and think, "cool, theres a gun in there for the taking. Maybe some ammo too."


Yep. All you have to do is take out the career US military veteran behind it. How much it is really worth to you?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Yep. All you have to do is take out the career US military veteran behind it. How much it is really worth to you?


Depends how far into the apocalypse we are.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> FFS -o:
> 
> Food isn't going to become scarce. The best predictor we have of how things will pan out is the 1918 flu pandemic. Health services were overloaded and the death rate increased. But the world didn't end, it wasn't the apocalypse, food didn't run out, there wasn't rioting and the economy recovered very quickly after the last wave of infections ended.
> 
> You're going to make yourself ill if you keep fretting like this.


Food definitely IS running out. Have you been to the grocery stores lately? I've been to every one of them in a 10 mile radius and all chicken is gone, other meats down to just expensive steak, no hamburger or roasts. Rice and beans are gone, empty shelves. In Philly the police just put out a statement that they wouldn't be making arrests for nonviolent crimes. Larson and vandalism were listed as non violent. Iran just released 80,000 prisoners. I'm sure most of those were just other religions or people who broke sharia law in some way. About an hour west of Jax are ALOT of prisons. There's some dangerous people there, I there's already plenty of ghettos near me.

1918 was a different time period, you could get a job easier back then because there were less regulations. You could also have a backyard garden and collect rainwater. It's actually illegal thanks to HOAs to grow food here. Most people went to church back then, now people are getting shot while attending church.

There was looting in Baltimore less than a decade ago thanks to Black Lives Matter protests. How much more rioting will there be when people don't have a job and either can't afford food/rent or there supply lines are cutoff since we import it all? By the time you see looting and rioting it will be too late to prepare yourself for it


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

So I was never into guns. Had one in my 20s and sold it because I never used it. Fast forward to the present, my friend owns a business and if he was not carrying I dont know if he would be alive today. He had a shootout and managed to shoot the robber right through the lungs. The robber managed to run out and get into a car that someone else was driving. Needless to say, he ended up at a hospital and got caught. My friend has a wife and two little boys. Thank god he was armed and ready.
That happening to my friend started and itch in me and so I scratched it, lol.
I really dont want to kill anyone because people make mistakes and even the worst people have family. So if someone comes at me, this is my weapon of choice :biggrin:









Lol, I know, i know, it's a .22. But atleast I'm giving them a chance to change their mind. If they make a second mistake, then.......









If that doesnt work, and what if they have friends that want to make a 3rd mistake you say?????









Ok,ok,ok, what happens if by some chance theres a whole gang of them???









If that doesnt stop them, I guess I'm a goner ☹☹☹


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

OGT said:


> I really dont want to kill anyone because people make mistakes and even the worst people have family. So if someone comes at me, this is my weapon of choice :biggrin:
> 
> Lol, I know, i know, it's a .22. But atleast I'm giving them a chance to change their mind. If they make a second mistake, then.......


6 out of 7 will live when shot with a handgun. That's the statistic I heard from Dr. Andreas Grabinsky's video. Statistically they have a good chance no matter what caliber you use, assuming you stop shooting them when they give up, which they probably will.

The main thing that limits the lethality of .22 LR with torso hits is that they are more likely to not penetrate deep enough to reach a vital organ or to deflect off of a rib. But shoot someone in the brain pan with a .22 and they'll die almost as suredly as if you shot them with a 9mm.

My policy, regardless of firearm, is to draw and fire repeatedly until the threat is no longer a threat. Should the threat surrender at any time before he is dead, he will probably live. But if he fails to surrender he will likely die. That's on him, not me, whether my first shot is lethal or my 31st shot is lethal.

Everyone makes mistakes but his mistake is going to potentially cost you, if you don't potentially make his mistake his last mistake. Any shot that gives the target the opportunity to surrender thereafter also gives the target the opportunity to make another lethal shot, another lethal stab, etc. If any of my shots give the target the opportunity to surrender thereafter, it is his luck only that permits it, and I will grant said surrender. But I personally choose to maximize the effectiveness of each shot. If I could choose a bullet that would entirely vaporize the attacker instantaneously, it would not be too effective.

That said, far be it from me to discourage the use of a small caliber. What is lacking in per shot effectiveness can perhaps be made up for with faster follow-up shots. The main drawback I see for the .22LR is the relative lack of reliability in the priming, particularly in bulk ammo packs, the lack of moisture resistance due to loose fitting heeled bullets, and the lack of reliability that the firearms chambered in them often exhibit due to the large cartridge rim, the soft easily deformed bullets commonly used in .22LR, and the large amount of fouling common with each shot. The good thing about .22LR revolvers is you don't have to worry about bullet feeding and even if you get a dud round, you can just skip over it by pulling the trigger again.


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> 6 out of 7 will live when shot with a handgun. That's the statistic I heard from Dr. Andreas Grabinsky's video. Statistically they have a good chance no matter what caliber you use, assuming you stop shooting them when they give up, which they probably will.
> 
> The main thing that limits the lethality of .22 LR with torso hits is that they are more likely to not penetrate deep enough to reach a vital organ or to deflect off of a rib. But shoot someone in the brain pan with a .22 and they'll die almost as suredly as if you shot them with a 9mm.
> 
> ...


Lol, I was being sarcastic in my thread to show the itch and how its progressing. I would never use that .22 ruger because no matter how reliable the gun is, the .22 ammo sucks and unpredictable. 
I'm actually looking at a sniper rifle for my next piece. I also have an ar15 but who doesnt have one these days. WARNING: DO NOT BUY YOUR 1ST GUN UNLESS YOU WANT TO BE BROKE!!!!
Guys in the hobby will know what I mean by that, lol. The 3rd pic of my b&t apc9k pro is a money pit and I'm not even finished with it. I have about 3400 in it already. Waiting for the telescoping brace to come back in stock and that's another 6 to 700. I also just ordered the 50rd drum mag and that was another 150.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

OGT said:


> WARNING: DO NOT BUY YOUR 1ST GUN UNLESS YOU WANT TO BE BROKE!!!!


It does get expensive if you are an enthusiast and want to "catch them all". My gun collection is worth more than my cars.

But it doesn't have to be expensive if you just want a self-defense setup.

I bought a used low-price handgun for $80. With a $12 box of ammo and any lubricant, including canola oil, it would be a very effective self-defense firearm for under $100 total.

I'd personally recommend a slightly higher budget. $100-200 for pistol training, $300-$600 for the pistol, and $200 for ammo/holsters/accessories, is probably around the sweet spot for getting about maximum performance for an entry-level gun owner. The most important part of the equation in my opinion is the software... which comes from the training and use of ammunition for practice. A skilled user of that $80 pistol I have will be way better off than someone who never touched a gun before with a $800 firearm.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> It does get expensive if you are an enthusiast and want to "catch them all". My gun collection is worth more than my cars.
> 
> But it doesn't have to be expensive if you just want a self-defense setup.
> 
> ...


You just need to get a license for one of these & a permit for a situation when you maybe face with a hoard of zombies :redface:


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BadYota said:


> definitely IS running out.


"Running out" means that there is only a fixed supply which cannot be replenished. This is not true; the food supply lines have not been cut or even reduced. Any current shortages in the supermarkets are due to panickers such as yourself, not to any supply problem.

They are buying large quantities of fresh food to put in their freezers as well as non-perishables such as rice, pasta and canned goods. However, these people are not suddenly eating more than they were one month ago. Once they have filled their freezers with meat and have a couple of months' supply of cans and pasta and six months' worth of toilet paper in their garages then their buying habits will return to normal. The food supply chain is increasing output and these two events together will ensure that the food supply is maintained.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> "Running out" means that there is only a fixed supply which cannot be replenished. This is not true; the food supply lines have not been cut or even reduced. Any current shortages in the supermarkets are due to panickers such as yourself, not to any supply problem.
> 
> They are buying large quantities of fresh food to put in their freezers as well as non-perishables such as rice, pasta and canned goods. However, these people are not suddenly eating more than they were one month ago. Once they have filled their freezers with meat and have a couple of months' supply of cans and pasta and six months' worth of toilet paper in their garages then their buying habits will return to normal. The food supply chain is increasing output and these two events together will ensure that the food supply is maintained.


You need a larger more macro-economic perspective. The US imports much of its food from other countries. These supply lines will be affected. There's nothing to compare it too because in the past diseases like the 1918 pandemic we grew most of our own food. We actually import a lot of our chicken from China. That's why chicken is out at the grocery stores., because we're not buying more. We import grain from countries in Middle East, which are now being eaten by a plague of locusts. We can't sugarcoat the future, were food will be rationed more and more. I predict that food will continue to be scarce at supermarkets for months, not just after people have stored up their freezers. The greatest depression is coming, but everybody's got their head in the sand.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

10 days in and the panic has taken hold. Maybe if there’s a shortage of food for awhile , it might actually save some from themselves


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BadYota said:


> You need a larger more macro-economic perspective. The US imports much of its food from other countries. These supply lines will be affected. There's nothing to compare it too because in the past diseases like the 1918 pandemic we grew most of our own food. We actually import a lot of our chicken from China. That's why chicken is out at the grocery stores., because we're not buying more. We import grain from countries in Middle East, which are now being eaten by a plague of locusts. We can't sugarcoat the future, were food will be rationed more and more. I predict that food will continue to be scarce at supermarkets for months, not just after people have stored up their freezers. The greatest depression is coming, but everybody's got their head in the sand.


Again, no. The US is the largest net food exporter in the world. Some luxury / exotic foods may become scarce, but the nation will not go hungry.

The severity of the economic effects from the pandemic will depend on many things, namely how long it goes on and how many people are affected. We know neither of those things, so trying to predict the output when we don't know the full extent of the inputs is premature.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

OGT said:


> Lol, I was being sarcastic in my thread to show the itch and how its progressing. I would never use that .22 ruger because no matter how reliable the gun is, the .22 ammo sucks and unpredictable.
> I'm actually looking at a sniper rifle for my next piece. I also have an ar15 but who doesnt have one these days. WARNING: DO NOT BUY YOUR 1ST GUN UNLESS YOU WANT TO BE BROKE!!!!
> Guys in the hobby will know what I mean by that, lol. The 3rd pic of my b&t apc9k pro is a money pit and I'm not even finished with it. I have about 3400 in it already. Waiting for the telescoping brace to come back in stock and that's another 6 to 700. I also just ordered the 50rd drum mag and that was another 150.





Trafficat said:


> It does get expensive if you are an enthusiast and want to "catch them all". My gun collection is worth more than my cars.
> 
> But it doesn't have to be expensive if you just want a self-defense setup.
> 
> ...


I have been collecting and enjoying the hobby for some time now and yes it can get expensive. I have the dreaded big bore syndrome and often shoot my .50 cal handguns. Last outing was 70 rounds of .50AE and 40 rounds of .500 S&W Mag. Of course that same day I shot everything from .22lr and up. Thankfully I reload to make the hobby much more affordable.

The biggest step you can take to stop home invasions and car invasions is keep your doors locked. My house door is always locked. I walk out to get the mail, I lock the door behind me. This practice which my mom found annoying saved her one night. Every time I went to her house if the door was not locked I got on her about it. Well one night around 11pm my phone rings and it is my mom, she is telling me someone is trying to get into her house. Of course I told her to hang up and call 911. I immediately head toward her house. I arrived the same time the police did. Person was long gone by then. Thank God my hounding got her to lock her doors before that happened.

She heard someone walk up to the house through the gravel. Then she heard someone trying to open the door. No knock, no warning. After they tried opening the door they knocked. She ask who was there and they said pizza delivery. She replied I did not order a pizza. It then moved into well open your door and help me figure out where I need to take this pizza. Then it turned into I need you to sign this form saying you did not order a pizza or he will have to pay for it and she won't be able to get any more deliveries. At that point she said the police are on the way they can sort it out then. At that point she heard him run off, a car door slam, and tires screech.

We live in a realtively crime free area where crimes like this are very rare however they can still happen.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> They released 80,000 prisoners in Iran.
> 
> Of course, America may not be as " Humanitarian" . . .


Some of it is temporary, they report back!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Richmond? Did someone here mention Richmond? As in the Bay Area? I used to drive through Richmond daily as a shortcut to my first IT job after getting out of trade school. Drove from Marin County to Concord. Not a nice neighborhood. But there was a great fried chicken place.
.
.
.
Firearms? Did someone mention firearms? Anyone remember the firearm Guinan broke out in 10-Forward when the Enterprise was infected with Corona Virus-D? I've been looking for one of those in all the temporal pawn shops to find out what setting #2 does.


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Are you ready if someone breaks into your house, with gun in hand, demanding your goods?
> 
> For those still driving, are you prepared for an increase in violence behind the wheel? Uber is a easy way for desperate people to find a victim.
> 
> People looting in the future is becoming a bigger concern brought up by friends and family. We aren't really seeing it now but as the situation gets worse we will.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

jcarrolld said:


> View attachment 435977


Like I said if somebody wants to break in


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

Lol I see you guys talking about Richmond here. I take my chances sometimes not gonna lie. I like some of their fish and chips spots dotted around the city.

There is one fish and chips spot on San pablo ave several blocks down from San Pablo Casino where I went to several months ago. Bullet hole on the glass pane in front of the store...

There was a time in the early 90s where North Richmond (across the train tracks but also 13th st, market, rumrill area) was considered the most dangerous area in America per capita. It was a slum back then and it still is today. Man that place is polluted ass hell too. Chevron refinery puts chemicals into the creek that runs through an elementary school.


----------



## UberPhool (Mar 3, 2018)

x100 said:


> Some of it is temporary, they report back!


So the prisoners are going to voluntarily report back?


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

UberPhool said:


> So the prisoners are going to voluntarily report back?


Friend from that neck of the woods was telling me they put like huge deposits or a house paperwork as deposit especially for political prisoners and activists (recent persecution & killing of some envionmental activists has had to do w discovery and exposing of Russians (nuke projects) and their harm to environment there) ; that country is tight like N Korea, they don't just open gates and tell them see you in a few weeks!


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

I have a flare gun, does that count? Always wonder what would happen if I shot somebody in the face with it, LOL.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Transportador said:


> I have a flare gun, does that count? Always wonder what would happen if I shot somebody in the face with it, LOL.


Ironically, I don't think they'd be able to find you after that


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

BadYota said:


> Ironically, I don't think they'd be able to find you after that


It's OK. It has a single shot, but I have extra shells.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I choose not to be a victim. If you must carry to feel safe while driving, you're already a victim.
> 
> I do not fear people.


It must be blissful to be so naive.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Transportador said:


> I have a flare gun, does that count? Always wonder what would happen if I shot somebody in the face with it, LOL.


They would probably get really pissed off and take it out on you after they put their face out from being on fire. &#128293;


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Fargle said:


> It must be blissful to be so naive.


Must suck being a coward without faith in yourself or fellow man.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Must suck being a coward without faith in yourself or fellow man.


Can you explain how a pax behind you who threatens you can be alleviated by not carrying? Men are inherently evil.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

BadYota said:


> Men are inherently evil.


Not everyone agrees with this, you know.

That's a pretty metaphysical and broad statement too. What is "evil"? What is "inherently"? It seems a little difficult to prove, unless you already believe in it. &#128214;

I'm not morally perfect and have many failings but I'd probably choose to die before I intentionally grievously harmed people over helping them. Maybe I'm not common but there are plenty of people like me. I keep my eyes open for the ones who are not.

Of course, some systems in society encourage otherwise decent people to be bad to each other (anonymity, in-group bias, structured greed, misinformation, authoritarianism, among many other factors) but that seems to me like a partial refutation of the idea that people are fundamentally bad.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

BadYota said:


> Can you explain how a pax behind you who threatens you can be alleviated by not carrying? Men are inherently evil.


Slam my seat back, slide my body back, trapping the threat under my weight. Proceed to pummel or escape.

How will you shoot someone behind you?


BadYota said:


> Men are inherently evil.


Sucky way to go through life.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

What I believe:

1. Men (or women) are NOT evil - most bad behavior is learned (racism, etc.) or the result of mental health issues (TDS in Democrats, etc.).
2. Gun-Free zones are worthless and actually dangerous.
3. Most people are honest.
4. You can be a good person without being religious.

Many people believe many things, to each his own.


----------



## eazycc (Apr 5, 2019)

For those of you that are armed, are you willing to shoot to kill without a second thought?
I'm certain that 98% of you don't have rigorous enough training that you can land a few shots under duress, or without risking colleratal damage. Seriously, AR-15 for home defense at < 100 yards?


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

eazycc said:


> For those of you that are armed, are you willing to shoot to kill without a second thought?
> I'm certain that 98% of you don't have rigorous enough training that you can land a few shots under duress, or without risking colleratal damage. Seriously, AR-15 for home defense at < 100 yards?


There is a huge risk to anyone who uses a firearm. i'm lucky enough to live in the country where I can target practice in my backyard. Nobody ever wants to be in a situation where they would have to shoot someone. But, most people that carry realize the risk.

just like with rideshare, I carry personal CCW protection, it runs about $20 a month and I hope I never have to use it.

would you rather be in a situation where you can't defend yourself and have no chance to live? Or have to make the choice to shoot someone? I don't see a lot of home invasions that end well for either party. I'd like to be on the surviving end regardless of what it costs to get there.

I have carried a personal firearm on my hip for decades, almost no one knows I have it and I have never once had to pull it out. But if it comes down to me living or you living, because you're threatening my life, I want to be prepared to be the one who makes it through.


----------



## eazycc (Apr 5, 2019)

I get it, just the military in me sits uneasy with someone walking around with a gun, and their training consists of shooting cans in their backyard, and I'm not covering advanced topics like the type ammo you're using or the situation you're in.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Are you ready if someone breaks into your house, with gun in hand, demanding your goods?
> 
> For those still driving, are you prepared for an increase in violence behind the wheel? Uber is a easy way for desperate people to find a victim.
> 
> People looting in the future is becoming a bigger concern brought up by friends and family. We aren't really seeing it now but as the situation gets worse we will.


In my house I well armed. In my car I have a real Taser with 15' range and a can of pepper gel.

Hunter Thompson used to answer his door with a MP5.
I choose a .357


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

eazycc said:


> I get it, just the military in me sits uneasy with someone walking around with a gun, and their training consists of shooting cans in their backyard, and I'm not covering advanced topics like the type ammo you're using or the situation you're in.


I am a veteran, six years in the military as well as obtaining a marksman ribbon. But I appreciate your concern.


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

BadYota said:


> which are now being eaten by a plague of locusts. We can't sugarcoat the future,


Mmm... sugar coated locusts &#129315;

With respect to both sides of this issue, I have been educated and trained on various firearms by professionals since grade school (whether that's good or not is another topic ), and have had a CCW for over 20 years. I personally have struggled with situations and questioned whether the benefits outweighed the potential risks. While I don't think this is an answer for those without regular long term training and practice, IMHO, when it comes down to even the mere thought of harm to my family by a desperate individual, I can't help but err on the side of doing everything in my power to protect them the way I was taught /raised.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> If anarchy breaks out, and shit really hits the fan, I have made plans... 3 options for moving in with friends or family in rural areas. Do not want to be in urban area if that happens.
> 
> Till then, I don't speak of what I own. I don't give away where I live. I beware of overly friendly people.
> 
> Still Driving. I can handle threats in a car.


I have three safe houses within as many hours away, another about six hours away.

I may go check on two of them, last time I visited one there was a broken window. Ironically, I think I stocked up on TP &#128514;

One is in the middle of nowhere and hasn't been locked for decades. Nothing worth taking. Uhoh.. SOAP AND TP!! &#128552;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I have three safe houses within as many hours away, another about six hours away.
> 
> I may go check on two of them, last time I visited one there was a broken window. Ironically, I think I stocked up on TP &#128514;
> 
> One is in the middle of nowhere and hasn't been locked for decades. Nothing worth taking. Uhoh.. SOAP AND TP!! &#128552;


What do you consider stocked up? Spill it how much tp &#129300;


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Regarding guns, just like any other day. Situational awareness, avoiding conflict, and keeping that option known only to me in public.



Mkang14 said:


> What do you consider stocked up? Spill it how much tp &#129300;


I bought a 12 pack. Three people will be there at max.

Meanwhile, here, we have five rolls.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Regarding guns, just like any other day. Situational awareness, avoiding conflict, and keeping that option known only to me in public.
> 
> 
> I bought a 12 pack. Three people will be there at max.
> ...


Just make sure the TP fits in the safe and the guns are out to protect them.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Just make sure the TP fits in the safe and the guns are out to protect them.


My bed has a holster.. &#128514;


----------



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> One is in the middle of nowhere and hasn't been locked for decades. Nothing worth taking. Uhoh.. SOAP AND TP!! &#128552;


If you tell me the address, I'll stop by and check on it for you.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Elland Rd said:


> If you tell me the address, I'll stop by and check on it for you.


Ohhhh I don't think you'd want to meet the neighbor... &#128514;


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> My bed has a holster.. &#128514;
> View attachment 436516


That's awesome, and easily the most American thing I've ever seen. I would do this in preparation for my citizenship test if it wasn't illegal. I guess I'll stick with driving too slowly in the left lane and being slightly overweight.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> That's awesome, and easily the most American thing I've ever seen. I would do this in preparation for my citizenship test if it wasn't illegal. I guess I'll stick with driving too slowly in the left lane and being slightly overweight.


That was a gift from the aforementioned neighbor after I did some work for him. Had too much gun stuff laying around &#128514;


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

There is a good chance there is a pistol between the mattress an box springs in 40% of American homes.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> There ia a good chance there is a pistol between the mattress an box springs in 40% of American homes.


Where I last lived? I'd say about 70-80%.

Funny, no real violent crime or home invasions. &#129300;


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Where I last lived? I'd say about 70-80%.
> 
> Funny, no real violent crime or home invasions. &#129300;


It's freaking dangerous to break into an armed home.

I grew up in Amarillo Texas. I'd say that 100% of people had a gun near their bed.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> It's freaking dangerous to break into an armed home.


That's if you don't spot the homeowner chilling in the back yard, armed.

Like me when a Deputy came by running for Sheriff. Totally oblivious. He didn't get my vote, nice guy though.

Situational awareness!

Oh, and no. I didn't shoot the Deputy... Or the Sheriff &#128514;


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

eazycc said:


> For those of you that are armed, are you willing to shoot to kill without a second thought?
> I'm certain that 98% of you don't have rigorous enough training that you can land a few shots under duress, or without risking colleratal damage. Seriously, AR-15 for home defense at < 100 yards?


I am ready to shoot to stop the threat. If that person dies as a result of me stopping the threat, that is on them not me. If the time ever comes and I am in that situation I am confident I an place my shots on target with the proper ammo. I like to think I am mentally prepared to deal with a person dying as a result of me stopping the threat. Hope I never have to find out.

An AR-15 would not be my first choice for home defense however I would not leave it out of the mix. Handgun concealed on me or next to me when sleeping, a 18.5" 12 gauge shotgun loaded with 4 #2 shot followed by 2 00 Buck secured near by. That would be my primary choice. AR-15 in quick access safe would be for extreme circumstances which I doubt I will ever see. Better to be prepared than not.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I am ready to shoot to stop the threat. If that person dies as a result of me stopping the threat, that is on them not me. If the time ever comes and I am in that situation I am confident I an place my shots on target with the proper ammo. I like to think I am mentally prepared to deal with a person dying as a result of me stopping the threat. Hope I never have to find out.
> 
> An AR-15 would not be my first choice for home defense however I would not leave it out of the mix. Handgun concealed on me or next to me when sleeping, a 18.5" 12 gauge shotgun loaded with 4 #2 shot followed by 2 00 Buck secured near by. That would be my primary choice. AR-15 in quick access safe would be for extreme circumstances which I doubt I will ever see. Better to be prepared than not.


Number 2 Shot is a great choice for a riot gun. I have a Smith & Wesson pump Riot gun and I load my own shells. I load number 2 shot but just enough power to go through one layer of drywall but not two it certainly will kill a crook, without killing the neighbors.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> That's if you don't spot the homeowner chilling in the back yard, armed.
> 
> Like me when a Deputy came by running for Sheriff. Totally oblivious. He didn't get my vote, nice guy though.
> 
> ...





Benjamin M said:


> That's if you don't spot the homeowner chilling in the back yard, armed.
> 
> Like me when a Deputy came by running for Sheriff. Totally oblivious. He didn't get my vote, nice guy though.
> 
> ...











I picked up a 10$ tip from a Islander, played Bob Marley version:smiles:


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Are you ready if someone breaks into your house, with gun in hand, demanding your goods?
> 
> For those still driving, are you prepared for an increase in violence behind the wheel? Uber is a easy way for desperate people to find a victim.
> 
> People looting in the future is becoming a bigger concern brought up by friends and family. We aren't really seeing it now but as the situation gets worse we will.


The real problem in my view is that Ride Share drivers really aren't very intimidating to the general public including criminals. That's why there are so many pukers, non-tippers as well as robbers and that.

The key in my view is to get Hollywood to produce a film "Uber Driver", as a remake of DeNiro's film from the 70's. Passengers knew not to act out, not to puke and to remember to tip when I was driving Yellow Cab. A major motion picture might really give Ride Share Partners more cachet with the general public.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Regarding guns, just like any other day. Situational awareness, avoiding conflict, and keeping that option known only to me in public.
> 
> 
> I bought a 12 pack. Three people will be there at max.
> ...


Yes situational awareness is extremely important. It can save you a whole lot of grief simply by paying attention. Don't need to be paranoid, just make it part of your everyday life.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Yes situational awareness is extremely important. It can save you a whole lot of grief simply by paying attention. Don't need to be paranoid, just make it part of your everyday life.


Situation awareness and being paranoid is sometimes a blurry line.

If you are driving and hear shuffling behind you. Could be so many things. Do you just ignore because 99% of the time it's nothing. If you ignore are you now unaware &#128565;.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The real problem in my view is that Ride Share drivers really aren't very intimidating to the general public including criminals. That's why there are so many pukers, non-tippers as well as robbers and that.
> 
> The key in my view is to get Hollywood to produce a film "Uber Driver", as a remake of DeNiro's film from the 70's. Passengers knew not to act out, not to puke and to remember to tip when I was driving Yellow Cab. A major motion picture might really give Ride Share Partners more cachet with the general public.


In which movie did Denzel Washington play a Lyft driver as his cover job for a highly paid government assassin?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Yes situational awareness is extremely important. It can save you a whole lot of grief simply by paying attention. Don't need to be paranoid, just make it part of your everyday life.


Precisely.

The fact that I am armed is the last thing on my mind. My behavior is normal. I have always been aware of my surroundings, had to be especially aware in the field.

But I can have a sight picture in a second.



Mkang14 said:


> Situation awareness and being paranoid is sometimes a blurry line.
> 
> If you are driving and hear shuffling behind you. Could be so many things. Do you just ignore because 99% of the time it's nothing. If you ignore are you now unaware &#128565;.


I am not afraid to use my rear view mirror.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I am not afraid to use my rear view mirror.


The only thing we see in the rear view mirror is their face. But where are their hands? Their grubby little hands &#129300;


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> The only thing we see in the rear view mirror is their face. But where are their hands? Their grubby little hands &#129300;


Not sure about your mirror, but mine is adjustable &#128514;

There's also turning around to look.

When I had that crackhead shooting up behind me, I knew she was doing something. But I wasn't afraid for my safety. Acknowledging it could have caused conflict.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

I turned around to a couple attempting to have sex in my car on my cloth seats.

"HEY! You can't do anything in an Uber, you can't do in a police station."

I dumped them at the next corner.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I turned around to a couple attempting to have sex in my car on my cloth seats.
> 
> "HEY! You can't do anything in an Uber, you can't do in a police station."
> 
> I dumped them at the next corner.


I've heard couples arguing (loud whispering) because the girl is trying to do something (sex, make out) but he is saying no. Never had a guy trying to convince a girl.

I'm sure male drivers have a different experience and happens more often. But thank goodness I dont experience it too much.

I do think possibly something happend a couple of times but I dont look back or acknowledge it for my own benifit. Not trying to see a strangers penis in my car.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I've heard couples arguing (loud whispering) because the girl is trying to do something (sex, make out) but he is saying no. Never had a guy trying to convince a girl.
> 
> I'm sure male drivers have a different experience and happens more often. But thank goodness I dont experience it too much.
> 
> I do think possibly something happend a couple of times but I dont look back or acknowledge it for my own benifit. Not trying to see a strangers penis in my car.


Oh, that reminds me. The crackhead then started to "pleasure" her boo.

I might post the video. What the hell, can't drive for a while


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I've heard couples arguing (loud whispering) because the girl is trying to do something (sex, make out) but he is saying no. Never had a guy trying to convince a girl.
> 
> I'm sure male drivers have a different experience and happens more often. But thank goodness I dont experience it too much.
> 
> I do think possibly something happend a couple of times but I dont look back or acknowledge it for my own benifit. Not trying to see a strangers penis in my car.


Prick-tracks and the tuna smell gives it away.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

A short shotgun of any gauge is probably the best choice for home defense. At 5 feet even birdshot hits like a frangible slug (and is much less lethal on the other side of two sheets of wallboard).
birdshot vs buckshot for home defense


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Must suck being a coward without faith in yourself or fellow man.


Am I petrified of fire because I have a fire extinguisher strapped to the wall in my kitchen? Am I petrified of car accidents because I wear a seat belt? Do I lack in faith when I reach for a gun when someone comes to kill me? Most people are not skilled in magicking away deadly threats. Are you going to tell me that Jesus Christ would have condemned firearms?



UbaBrah said:


> That's awesome, and easily the most American thing I've ever seen. I would do this in preparation for my citizenship test if it wasn't illegal. I guess I'll stick with driving too slowly in the left lane and being slightly overweight.


You don't need to be a citizen to legally have a gun.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Atavar said:


> A short shotgun of any gauge is probably the best choice for home defense. At 5 feet even birdshot hits like a frangible slug (and is much less lethal on the other side of two sheets of wallboard).
> birdshot vs buckshot for home defense


My ex-wife was a cop. She couldn't shoot for shyt. So we bought the Riot gun

I can say the sound of jacking a round into a pump shotgun gets peoples attention.

I went through a bad breakup but the girl had started doing meth. So I kicked her ass out.

Her new boyfriend was a real creep meth head.

He started knocking on my door at midnight every night not a regular knock but the police knock.

He got away with it for three nights then I set the alarm for 5 minutes before 12 and when I saw his shadow in the under the gap of the door I jacked a round into the shotgun.

All I heard was a sound of running feet.

He never came back.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Fargle said:


> You don't need to be a citizen to legally have a gun.


Agreed up to this point. Good luck with that, at least purchasing through retail.



Buck-a-mile said:


> My ex-wife was a cop. She couldn't shoot for shyt. So we bought the Riot gun
> 
> I can say the sound of jacking a round into a pump shotgun gets peoples attention.
> 
> ...


I dated a cop for a while. We were hanging out together on her patrol, got back to her isolated farmhouse and found that the front door was open.

We were laughing a moment ago. Then came her cop attitude.

I hid behind her as she cleared the house. &#128514;


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Agreed up to this point. Good luck with that, at least purchasing through retail.
> 
> 
> I dated a cop for a while. We were hanging out together on her patrol, got back to her isolated farmhouse and found that the front door was open.
> ...


After being a cop, you never trust another human.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> After being a cop, you never trust another human.


She taught me a few things. Avoid people walking behind you and, while eating at a restaurant, sit facing the nearest door / exit.

Haven't talked with her in years. But her most traumatic call was someone running from her, for reasons we may never know, rolling his vehicle and being ejected. She watched him take his last breath.

Shit like that to me, especially then, was nothing. But it ducked her up.

I'm bored so here's the full story.

She was on patrol, town cop at the time. She noticed a vehicle leaving one of the local bars without headlights. So, doing what we'd all do, she flashed hers on and off.

The guy floored it so she went after him. He never turned on his headlights but occasionally turned on his blinkers or hazards.

At speeds at or above 100, they quickly left her jurisdiction. By the time county and state units were beginning to rush to her, the driver lost control.

She called me from the back of a State unit's car, shaken. Placed on administrative leave as is the norm.

The driver was in a county issued vehicle, he likely fled because he was intoxicated and afraid of losing his job. Unfortunately, his toxicology test was mishandled.

Last I checked, years ago, she's still a LEO for a larger department.

Cops really don't want to kill anyone or see someone die as a result of them doing their job.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Fargle said:


> Are you going to tell me that Jesus Christ would have condemned firearms?


No, of course not! He rode a T-Rex as he smoked fools with his AK.

Don't try pull me into your straw man argument! What an incredible dork.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

eazycc said:


> I get it, just the military in me sits uneasy with someone walking around with a gun, and their training consists of shooting cans in their backyard, and I'm not covering advanced topics like the type ammo you're using or the situation you're in.


Unless you were special forces in the military, I have more confidence in the training of the average guy carrying a gun around than the average cop or soldier with a handgun. I think police and military training gives a lot of people false confidence. The annual qualifications for police is less than a box of ammunition per year and many police do the bare minimum to qualify. Most in the military do not qualify with handguns at all, and the handgun qualification is not much different.

A lot of times in my civilian CCW courses, I will have the civilians shooting better than the government people at the end of the course. Why? Because a lot of the government people refuse to entertain constructive criticism of their techniques.

The type of ammo a person is using is almost irrelevant. The average cop statistically misses over 70% of the shots fired at suspects. ( https://www.cbsnews.com/news/empire...ng-sparks-questions-about-nypd-shot-accuracy/ ) Police chiefs obsess about over-penetration, meanwhile their officers are missing the targets entirely most of the time. A clear backdrop is far more important than worrying about the type of ammo you are using. Even a .22LR will go through 7 layers of drywall. Software over hardware.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Invisible said:


> They will probably start breaking store windows that are closed and looting them. But they won't be able to sell the items they loot because either most don't have money now or most don't want to spend their money now.


OTOH business is booming on eBay, Amazon and other eCommerce storefronts :laugh:


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Unless you were special forces in the military, I have more confidence in the training of the average guy carrying a gun around than the average cop or soldier with a handgun. I think police and military training gives a lot of people false confidence. The annual qualifications for police is less than a box of ammunition per year and many police do the bare minimum to qualify. Most in the military do not qualify with handguns at all, and the handgun qualification is not much different.
> 
> A lot of times in my civilian CCW courses, I will have the civilians shooting better than the government people at the end of the course. Why? Because a lot of the government people refuse to entertain constructive criticism of their techniques.
> 
> The type of ammo a person is using is almost irrelevant. The average cop statistically misses over 70% of the shots fired at suspects. ( https://www.cbsnews.com/news/empire...ng-sparks-questions-about-nypd-shot-accuracy/ ) Police chiefs obsess about over-penetration, meanwhile their officers are missing the targets entirely most of the time. A clear backdrop is far more important than worrying about the type of ammo you are using. Even a .22LR will go through 7 layers of drywall. Software over hardware.


Yup! I mean you can make fun of them if ya want, but the dedicated civilian guys (Rambo wannabes sometimes) you see who train like crazy on YouTube are often some of the best shooters I've ever seen. That's whether you want to talk speed, accuracy, technique, whatever. Their skill level is 100x what some grunt in the Army or Marines will have on average. And plenty of guys that are just "regular" into getting good at shooting are at least as good as a typical military guy. They just don't aren't required to do as much training as a lot of guys choose to do on their own time in civilian life.

The one thing I would say though, is some of those guys MIGHT slip up under certain levels of pressure since most have never had bullets flying back at them or anything. But cops and military do that a too sometimes. But I do think ex-military that has seen combat will be more accustomed to it and perform better on average in maintaining composure if things get real dicey.

I myself hope to be doing a lot more training in the near future. I'm safe with firearms, and am a decent shot, but there's a TON of room for improvement. Just need to put more time in!


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I feel sorry for people in Democrat anti-2a cities and states.
> 
> Well armed here.
> Nothing in my home or vehicles are worth dying for.
> ...


thats nice gun, looks deadly, so one question, we all drive taxis/rideshare here, and we all have arsehole pax now and again, so tell me, how do you stop yourself from just unloading the full mag into some of these paxholes sometimes?
like down a dark street somewhere no one will notice and you know there'll be no repercussions.

like that gun would get you long jail time here just for having a replica of it, but I often wonder if I was packin heat like that how could I resist the urge and not use it. like when people really piss you off..


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Unless you were special forces in the military, I have more confidence in the training of the average guy carrying a gun around than the average cop or soldier with a handgun. I think police and military training gives a lot of people false confidence. The annual qualifications for police is less than a box of ammunition per year and many police do the bare minimum to qualify. Most in the military do not qualify with handguns at all, and the handgun qualification is not much different.
> 
> A lot of times in my civilian CCW courses, I will have the civilians shooting better than the government people at the end of the course. Why? Because a lot of the government people refuse to entertain constructive criticism of their techniques.
> 
> The type of ammo a person is using is almost irrelevant. The average cop statistically misses over 70% of the shots fired at suspects. ( https://www.cbsnews.com/news/empire...ng-sparks-questions-about-nypd-shot-accuracy/ ) Police chiefs obsess about over-penetration, meanwhile their officers are missing the targets entirely most of the time. A clear backdrop is far more important than worrying about the type of ammo you are using. Even a .22LR will go through 7 layers of drywall. Software over hardware.


15yrds with a 9mm handgun with just sights.&#128515;


----------



## eazycc (Apr 5, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Unless you were special forces in the military, I have more confidence in the training of the average guy carrying a gun around than the average cop or soldier with a handgun. I think police and military training gives a lot of people false confidence. The annual qualifications for police is less than a box of ammunition per year and many police do the bare minimum to qualify. Most in the military do not qualify with handguns at all, and the handgun qualification is not much different.


Well a lot of it is this:
People who come to you WANT to learn how to shoot.
Cops/Military ( Especially Marines...) do it because you HAVE TO learn to shoot, especially if you're trying to get promoted. 
As for special forces....well weapons is life for them, they use guns like a carpenter uses hammers.

Also very few in the military actually have to train extensively with guns. I train more, but I also don't like the idea of being a lousy shot in my rate.



OGT said:


> 15yrds with a 9mm handgun with just sights.&#128515;
> View attachment 436975


Iron?


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

eazycc said:


> Well a lot of it is this:
> People who come to you WANT to learn how to shoot.
> Cops/Military ( Especially Marines...) do it because you HAVE TO learn to shoot, especially if you're trying to get promoted.
> As for special forces....well weapons is life for them, they use guns like a carpenter uses hammers.
> ...


The reg sights on a h&k vp9


----------



## blackjackross (Dec 16, 2016)

I have 26 years of military experience and 7 years as a security contractor in Iraq, Afghanistan and Equatorial Guinea so I'm somewhat familiar with using weapons.
I own 5 weapons:

- Glock 43 9mm which is my concealed carry weapon and primary home defense weapon. Only 6 round short stack ammo clip----that's why you have extra clips. Practicing ammo clip changes is highly recommended. Some would argue that this semi is not sufficient. In my view, the ease of carrying this weapon concealed and its reliability mitigates it's downside. The 9 mm ammo still has the same effect as a Glock 19 which is the weapon I usually carried overseas.

- S&W .357 magnum w/6 in. barrel. No worries about someone on meth or wearing a bullet proof vest no going down if they get hit.. It will still put them down at 50 yards. Besides, staring down the barrel of this beast will generally cause someone to have loose bowels.

- Mossberg 930 semi-automatic .12 gauge shotgun-----when you absolutely, positively need to put down every mo-fo in the room with out bothering to aim. Important in fast developing, highly intense situations that are the norm in home invasions. I would say that this is strictly used for home defense.

-- A Beretta .12 gauge pump action used for fowl hunting, deer hunting with a slug and skeet shooting. While not strictly considered an ideal home defense weapon it works just fine in a pinch on 2-legged pests.

-- Winchester model 70 chambered for .270 Win. Again, not an ideal close-in weapon----primarily used for deer-hunting. However, if you need some stand-off range, it will do just fine

I have an apartment in Chicago and a lakefront home in a more isolated, semi-rural area. I don't need a gun round travelling through 4 apartment walls so I don't keep the .357 in the apartment. The Mossberg would be used in this scenario.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Do you have to register your gun living in Chicago? Or any other stupid laws like giving your name, birthdate and drivers license number to buy ammunition?


----------



## blackjackross (Dec 16, 2016)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Do you have to register your gun living in Chicago? Or any other stupid laws like giving your name, birthdate and drivers license number to buy ammunition?


Illinois requires you to obtain a Firearms Owners ID Card (FOID)---takes about 30 days to process (requires background check). If you walk in to a gun shop, you cannot touch any weapon (even just to examine it) unless you have a FOID.

You need a FOID to buy ammo---just need to show it at time of purchase.

If you want to get a concealed carry weapon permit you have to first take up to 16 hours of training----8 if you can provide proof that you were either in the military of law enforcement. Requires fingerprints/background checks. Takes about a month to process.

You used to be able to walk in to a gun shop and walk out 10 minutes later with a shotgun. Now the same 3-day waiting period as long barrel rifles applies

Chicago ordinances have certain prohibitions like specified distances from schools, no carry on public transportation, no carry in liquor serving establishments, etc.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

yogi bear said:


> thats nice gun, looks deadly, so one question, we all drive taxis/rideshare here, and we all have arsehole pax now and again, so tell me, how do you stop yourself from just unloading the full mag into some of these paxholes sometimes?
> like down a dark street somewhere no one will notice and you know there'll be no repercussions.
> 
> like that gun would get you long jail time here just for having a replica of it, but I often wonder if I was packin heat like that how could I resist the urge and not use it. like when people really piss you off..


Most people can control their impulses.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

yogi bear said:


> thats nice gun, looks deadly, so one question, we all drive taxis/rideshare here, and we all have arsehole pax now and again, so tell me, how do you stop yourself from just unloading the full mag into some of these paxholes sometimes?
> like down a dark street somewhere no one will notice and you know there'll be no repercussions.
> 
> like that gun would get you long jail time here just for having a replica of it, but I often wonder if I was packin heat like that how could I resist the urge and not use it. like when people really piss you off..


Are you actually serious dude???

That's an absurd question. I've been around guns all my life, and have never had an urge to shoot somebody with one because they irritated me.

Let me ask you a question: How do you control the urge to beat an annoying 7 year old child to death with your bare hands? How to you resist the urge to rape a pretty girl after she shoots you down when you flirt with her? How do you resist the urge to kill your elderly parents in their sleep for inheritance money?

You could do all those with your bare hands if you're an average physical condition man. Most people are insane psychopaths and have no problem NOT resorting to violence or acting improperly. The fact that I have a concealed carry pistol on me almost all the time doesn't make me more likely to hurt anybody. If anything it makes me more likely to help someone who has somebody hurting them.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

eazycc said:


> very few in the military actually have to train extensively with guns


In my experience, that was true. I served in the U.S. Air Force from 1967 to 1973. As a cargo pilot stationed in Taiwan, I flew 70 combat missions in Vietnam. Every time we were sent to Vietnam, they issued us a .38 revolver. The bad guys had AK-47s. I guess the .38 would have allowed us to avoid capture with a shot to the head. In reality, we carried a "gun box" in the back of the airplane, a large metal container that we used to store the guns and ammo under lock and key until we went back home to Taiwan.

As an enlisted man, I qualified with an M-16. As an officer, I qualified with the .38. I don't remember ANY recurrent training.


----------



## blackjackross (Dec 16, 2016)

Gilby said:


> In my experience, that was true. I served in the U.S. Air Force from 1967 to 1973. As a cargo pilot stationed in Taiwan, I flew 70 combat missions in Vietnam. Every time we were sent to Vietnam, they issued us a .38 revolver. The bad guys had AK-47s. I guess the .38 would have allowed us to avoid capture with a shot to the head. In reality, we carried a "gun box" in the back of the airplane, a large metal container that we used to store the guns and ammo under lock and key until we went back home to Taiwan.
> 
> As an enlisted man, I qualified with an M-16. As an officer, I qualified with the .38. I don't remember ANY recurrent training.


Thanks for your service fellow vet. I served as an infantryman with the 9th Infantry Division '67-68 in the Mekong Delta and survived the Tet Offensive. After college, I became a US Army commissioned officer and served for 20 more years. After retiring from the military as a lieutenant colonel I worked as a USG contractor in Iraq, Afghanistan, Kuwait and Equatorial Guinea.

As an 18 year old Army volunteer, I didn't have any idea what the hell to expect. After seeing the first US casualty in my platoon----that soldier from Kentucky ended up being awarded the Medal of Honor posthumously for diving on a grenade to save his buddies----I swore that I would do anything it took to get back home alive. I was extremely lucky only to get slightly wounded twice in 14 months of combat. The time to sit around and make moral judgments is not a luxury you have when you've got someone a few yards away trying to kill you.

I have the utmost respect for human life and am very cognizant of what firearms can do. All the training on ranges isn't going to prepare you for what you might be called on to do when your life is threatened. However, I continue to hold myself to the promise I made 52 years ago----do whatever it takes to protect yourself and your loved ones from harm.


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

Ballard_Driver said:


> Are you actually serious dude???
> 
> That's an absurd question. I've been around guns all my life, and have never had an urge to shoot somebody with one because they irritated me.
> 
> ...


Rubbish... you must be a pusssy, this is how real uber drivers with guns behave when people really piss em off..

https://www.straitstimes.com/world/...ody-michigan-rampage-shocks-court-with-guilty
In my country people with guns like that have them to shoot people, otherwise what's the point.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

yogi bear said:


> Rubbish... you must be a pusssy, this is how real uber drivers with guns behave when people really piss em off..
> 
> https://www.straitstimes.com/world/...ody-michigan-rampage-shocks-court-with-guilty
> In my country people with guns like that have them to shoot people, otherwise what's the point.


What country do you live in?


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

gods own..


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Are you ready if someone breaks into your house, with gun in hand, demanding your goods?
> 
> For those still driving, are you prepared for an increase in violence behind the wheel? Uber is a easy way for desperate people to find a victim.
> 
> People looting in the future is becoming a bigger concern brought up by friends and family. We aren't really seeing it now but as the situation gets worse we will.


This is all from Fake Virus and Fake Crisis.

I live in open carry States my whole life. California homeboys can't even operate in my States.

Come try it in my Taxi and homeboy will find out. State laws come above any company policy.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

blackjackross said:


> Illinois requires you to obtain a Firearms Owners ID Card (FOID)---takes about 30 days to process (requires background check). If you walk in to a gun shop, you cannot touch any weapon (even just to examine it) unless you have a FOID.
> 
> You need a FOID to buy ammo---just need to show it at time of purchase.
> 
> ...


All of that and yet still an incredibly high number of shootings and homicides.

Maybe bad guys don't follow the law?! &#128580;


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

blackjackross said:


> Thanks for your service fellow vet. I served as an infantryman with the 9th Infantry Division '67-68 in the Mekong Delta and survived the Tet Offensive. After college, I became a US Army commissioned officer and served for 20 more years. After retiring from the military as a lieutenant colonel I worked as a USG contractor in Iraq, Afghanistan, Kuwait and Equatorial Guinea.
> 
> As an 18 year old Army volunteer, I didn't have any idea what the hell to expect. After seeing the first US casualty in my platoon----that soldier from Kentucky ended up being awarded the Medal of Honor posthumously for diving on a grenade to save his buddies----I swore that I would do anything it took to get back home alive. I was extremely lucky only to get slightly wounded twice in 14 months of combat. The time to sit around and make moral judgments is not a luxury you have when you've got someone a few yards away trying to kill you.
> 
> I have the utmost respect for human life and am very cognizant of what firearms can do. All the training on ranges isn't going to prepare you for what you might be called on to do when your life is threatened. However, I continue to hold myself to the promise I made 52 years ago----do whatever it takes to protect yourself and your loved ones from harm.


I salute you and your noble thoughts, but viruses aren't intimidated by guns.

.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Defensive Driver said:


> This is all from Fake Virus and Fake Crisis.


Wow, this is the ignorance that has helped increase the spread.
I'm not sure what your IQ level would have to be to believe the entire world is engaging in a huge conspiracy just so you can't get a ride share ping.
As we've seen there are many instances of non believers getting the virus &#129440;- but if it's a fake virus, I guess you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## blackjackross (Dec 16, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> All of that and yet still an incredibly high number of shootings and homicides.
> 
> Maybe bad guys don't follow the law?! &#128580;


9600 illegal guns confiscated in Chicago in 2019!. Actually, the guns were legal, it's folks who weren't licensed to carry them that is illegal. To be fair, a good portion of those were folks with previous felony convictions who are not never going to be allowed to carry guns----and they shouldn't ever be allowed to. The Constitution says nothing about local governments enacting laws restricting ownership of guns for that crowd.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

The law already says that felons cannot be around any weapon. Cities like Chicago that make it hard for honest Americans to own weapons, are ridiculous.
No gun law in history has worked. The only thing that works is allowing law abiding citizens to carry. That puts an end to a lot of these thugs.


----------



## blackjackross (Dec 16, 2016)

Legalizeit0 said:


> The law already says that felons cannot be around any weapon. Cities like Chicago that make it hard for honest Americans to own weapons, are ridiculous.
> No gun law in history has worked. The only thing that works is allowing law abiding citizens to carry. That puts an end to a lot of these thugs.


No argument from me.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

One could argue that guns are for pusssies


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> One could argue that guns are for pusssies


Ok, I guess the gun problem is solved. Thugs and robbers dont want to be labeled as ******* so I guess theyll stop using guns. 
What you gonna do when them ******* come into your house and you dont have one cause you a big tough guy? MEOW??


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> One could argue that guns are for pusssies


One could argue anything they want. If you don't want one don't own one. Pretty simple.


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> One could argue anything they want. If you don't want one don't own one. Pretty simple.


And I you want one, you'll end up with like 20 lol.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

OGT said:


> Ok, I guess the gun problem is solved. Thugs and robbers dont want to be labeled as @@@@@@@ so I guess theyll stop using guns.
> What you gonna do when them @@@@@@@ come into your house and you dont have one cause you a big tough guy? MEOW??


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

OGT said:


> Ok, I guess the gun problem is solved.


Did you just acknowledge that there IS a gun problem?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Did you just acknowledge that there IS a gun problem?


We're all supposed to be scared about the virus, remember?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> We're all supposed to be scared about the virus, remember?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Don't get the reference but the scenes of them getting whacked after bragging were pretty funny &#128514;

"Oh no.."


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Don't get the reference but the scenes of them getting whacked after bragging were pretty funny &#128514;
> 
> "Oh no.."


I tried to delete the post when I saw that the post didn't faithfully show my Android's emoji that I had chosen. What displayed in the message was not the same. But I'll screenshot it along with a picture of the guy from the movie.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I tried to delete the post when I saw that the post didn't faithfully show my Android's emoji that I had chosen. What displayed in the message was not the same. But I'll screenshot it along with a picture of the guy from the movie.


Good. Now go and get your shine box


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I salute you and your noble thoughts, but viruses aren't intimidated by guns.


Why do you seem to think people are trying to fight viruses with guns?


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Did you just acknowledge that there IS a gun problem?


Yes, the problem is every law abiding citizen should be trained and have one.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

OGT said:


> Yes, the problem is every law abiding citizen should be trained and have one.












I don't know that I agree with you, but I am willing to share with you a picture of my dinner tonight


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> View attachment 439028
> 
> 
> I don't know that I agree with you, but I am willing to share with you a picture of my dinner tonight:smiles:


Isnt that how the virus started?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

NauticalWheeler said:


> One could argue that guns are for pusssies


I represent that statement!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I represent that statement!


But you are so well packed that I'd feel safe around you if a thug comes up to us. You'll bust out with your gun, chinese throwing star, boomerang, sword, pepper spray, blowgun, spiked club, etc. &#128077;


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Are you ready if someone breaks into your house, with gun in hand, demanding your goods?
> 
> For those still driving, are you prepared for an increase in violence behind the wheel? Uber is a easy way for desperate people to find a victim.
> 
> People looting in the future is becoming a bigger concern brought up by friends and family. We aren't really seeing it now but as the situation gets worse we will.


Is city processing hand gun permits? What if the virus affected or closed that stuff? Also the virus is most likely gonna keep home robbers at bay. I doubt they wanna get infected. Plus I have a 6'4 roommate. He'll mess them up


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> chinese throwing star


Whoa, whoa whoa, why are you calling it a "chinese" throwing star? -o:


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

HPRohit said:


> Whoa, whoa whoa, why are you calling it a "chinese" throwing star? -o:


Chinese throwing star:










⭐


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

HPRohit said:


> Whoa, whoa whoa, why are you calling it a "chinese" throwing star? -o:


Okay okay... I may or may have not looked up types of ninja weapons when I made that statement &#129325;



waldowainthrop said:


> Chinese throwing star:
> 
> View attachment 439487
> 
> ...


Omg &#128514;&#129315;&#128514;&#129315;&#128514;&#129315;&#128514;

You just killed me.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

HPRohit said:


> Whoa, whoa whoa, why are you calling it a "chinese" throwing star? -o:


Last time I checked, shuriken were a Japanese thing.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Okay okay... I may or may have not looked up types of ninja weapons when I made that statement &#129325;
> 
> 
> Omg &#128514;&#129315;&#128514;&#129315;&#128514;&#129315;&#128514;
> ...


Like this? &#129300;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Like this? &#129300;
> View attachment 439604


Amazballs

My friends are real artists.

@mch And @Samman also have their own form of art that some may say is unusual but creative nonetheless.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Amazballs
> 
> My friends are real artists.
> 
> @mch And @Samman also have their own form of art that some may say is unusual but creative nonetheless.


Nope!!!!



doyousensehumor said:


> Like this? &#129300;
> View attachment 439604


Hell Nope... No fail fur me


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I live in Bethesda but far away from downtown . I have 5 acres and 3 dogs( 2 1/2) actually . Lol
> 
> I have sensor lights all over my house and the alarm. I was thinking of getting a firearm in case but husband is against that . I have long and very sharp knives. I am crazy when I get really mad . I hope I will be ok and protect my family. I am still working on my husband for the firearm. Eventually I will get him to be ok . I hope we will not get to the point that MKang think it will eventually come to . I am positive .


It's easier to ask forgiveness than permission....

It is also better to have and not need than need and not have....

Either way, you picking up what I'm putting down?


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Are you ready if someone breaks into your house, with gun in hand, demanding your goods?
> 
> For those still driving, are you prepared for an increase in violence behind the wheel? Uber is a easy way for desperate people to find a victim.
> 
> People looting in the future is becoming a bigger concern brought up by friends and family. We aren't really seeing it now but as the situation gets worse we will.


Always ready and willing to neutralize any threats/paxoles!


----------

